# الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة



## *sara* (7 يوليو 2007)

*    سوف أنقل لكم ما جاء في مقدمة كتاب الأنجيل المقدس وهو الآن بين يدي و أقوم بقرآته حاليـــا 

ولدي بعض الإستفسارات عليها ان شاء اللهـ 

جاء في مقدمة الإنجيل المقدس عن 

الأناجيــل الأربعـــة ::

كتب الانجيل متى و مرقس و لوقا و يوحنا , كل من زاويته الخاصة.
وتعرف الكتب الأرعبة ب((الأناجيل الأربعة)), و هي لا تختلف في الجوهر و إن اختلفت في الشكل بعض الاختلاف . ففي الجوهر تجمع كلها على أن يسوع شخص فريــد .فهو الملك في انجيل متى , و الخادم في انجيل مرقس . و الإنسان في انجيل لوقا و الله في انجيل يوحنــا .ولكن الملك في انجيل متى هو ايضا الخادم و الإنسان و الله . و الخادم في انجيل مرقس هو ايضا الملك و الإنسان و الله و الإنسان في انجيل لوقا هو ايضا الملك و الخادم و الله . و الله أو الابن الأزلي في انجيل يوحنا هو ايضا الملك و الخادم و الإنسان . ومهما يكن من امر الأختلاف في النظر الى شخص يسوع و في رواية الأحداث و أسلوب سردها و ترتيبها , يبقى يسوع هو المسيح نفسه.*

*أما سؤالي و استفساري فهو كالآتي 

كما هو معروف للمسيحين بأن الكتاب المقدس يتضمن عهدين قديم و جديد 

اما الجديد و هو ما يسمى بالأنجيل فإن موضوعه هو العهد الذي عاهد الله به البشر جميعا في يسوع المسيح وهو أن الإيمان بيسوع المسيح يخلص الإنسان من خطيئته و يمنحه حياة جديده ملؤها القداسة و التقوى . هذا حسب ما يعتقده المسيحين .....

و بما أن الركيزة التي تقوم عليها المسيحية هي الإيمان بيسوع المسيح إذاا يتطلب منــا معرفة من هو المسيــــح ...

هل هو انسان أم اللهـ أم ملك أم خادم ....و أعجب أشد الإعجاب بوضع كل صفتين متطابقتين في شخص وااحـــد فكيف يكون الإنسان هو الله و كيف يكون الملك هو الخادم ...
و أين الأتفاق و الإتحاد في الجوهــــر في هذه الأناجيـــل على الرغم من عجزها و اختلافها الشديـــد في تفسير شخصية عيسى عليه السلام !!!!!!!!!

واذا أردنا أن نسلم للإختلاف و أن نعطي صفة عاامــــة للمسيح على أنه شخص فريد و مميز ...فهذا موجود حتى في الإسلام فهو نبي و مؤيـــد بمعجزاتِ من عند اللهـ تعالى ..,,!!!

ردكم ...و تفسيركم لشخصيــة المسيحــ ,,,

وشكراا لكم .*


----------



## Fadie (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*باختصار*

*المسيح هو الشخصية الوحيدة التى تجمع بين النقيضين فى اّن واحد!*

*المسيح نبى , المسيح رسول , المسيح بشر ,,, المسيح هو الله , يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد , بمعنى انه هو الله الكائن منذ الازل و الى الابد و لكن فى وقت ما تجسد اى اتخذ لنفسه جسدا حل فيه لاهوته , يسوع المسيح عاش على الارض كملك جاء من نسل داود و لكن ليس ملكا ارضيا , بل ملكائ سمائيا و هذا ما جاء فى انجيل متى , يسوع المسيح عاش على الارض خادم للكل يشفى المريض و يقيم الميت و يعطى المحتاج و يشبع الجوعان , كان يعيش كخادم لكل الناس من حوله و هذا ما جاء فى انجيل مرقس. يسوع المسيح عاش على الارض كأنسان يحتاج لما يحتاجه الانسان من مأكل و مشرب و يشعر بما يشعر به الانسان من تعب و ألم , لأنه كان انسانا كاملا مثلنا و هذا ما ركز عليه البشير لوقا الا و هو انسانية يسوع , فى حين ان انجيل يوحنا يقدم لنا يسوع المسيح الأله الازلى الابدى فيفتتح انجيله بلاهوت المسيح و يختم انجيله بتأكيد انه كتب هذا الانجيل لنؤمن بلاهوت المسيح.*

*يسوع المسيح هو الشخص الوحيد فى التاريخ الذى استطاع ان يجمع كل هذه الصفات فى شخصه , و ننصحك بقراءة هذه المقالة : **شخصية المسيح الفريدة** لتعرف اكثر عن شخصية المسيح...*


----------



## My Rock (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*اجابة وافية و كافية و شافية يا فادي*
*ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات*


----------



## اسكندرانى (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> ففي الجوهر تجمع كلها على أن يسوع شخص فريــد .فهو الملك في انجيل متى , و الخادم في انجيل مرقس . و الإنسان في انجيل لوقا و الله في انجيل يوحنــا




يعنى انتم حتى الآن لم تتفقوا على اله واحد ....................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## استفانوس (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> يعنى انتم حتى الآن لم تتفقوا على اله واحد


*المسيحية
تومن باله واحد
اذهب واقرا جيدا وحاج ​**هبل​*


----------



## استفانوس (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*يجب أن نعرف أولا أن كلمة إنجيل معناها الأخبار السارة 
أي المفرحة
وفي الغالب تطلق كلمة (الإنجيل) على كتاب العهد الجديد كله (لأنه مليء بالأخبار السارة)
إلا أن كلمة إنجيل عادة يقصد بها أحد الكتب الأربعة التي نقلت لنا بشارة المسيح والتي دونها أربعة من أتباع المسيح المعاصرين له بإيحاء من الروح القدس.
فقد شاء الله أن يسجل سيرة المسيح في أربعة كتب
فحصلنا على بشارة الخلاص المفرحة 
إنجيل واحد
تعليم واحد
وحقيقة واحدة
مسجلة في أربعة كتب بأربعة أساليب إنشائية وأدبية مختلفة. 

إنجيل متى
أي الأخبار السارة عن المسيح كما دونها البشير متى بوحي من الروح القدس. 
وهدفه الأساسي أن يثبت للناس عامة ، ولليهود خاصة
أن يسوع هو المسيا أي المسيح الذي تنبأ عنه الأنبياء مئات المرات.
ولذلك تتكرر فيه عبارة
"لكي يتم ما هو مكتوب (أي في العهد القديم)". 
وفيه يعطي سلسلة نسب المسيح إلى أبيهم إبراهيم، وإلى داود الملك. 
ولكن اليهود لم يؤمنوا به فرفضوا ملكهم ومخلصهم. 

إنجيل مرقس
كتبه مرقس بوحي من الروح القدس وفيه سرد للخدمات التي قام بها المسيح الذي قال عن نفسه أنه جاء 
"لا لـيُـخدَم، بل ليَخدُم، وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين.. 

إنجيل لوقا
كتبه البشير لوقا بوحي من الروح القدس ليثبت أن المسيح جاء أيضا لكل العالم.
ولذلك فسلسلة نسبه تمتد إلى آدم، الذي هو أبو الجنس البشري كله. 
وأنه جاء
"يطلب و يخلص ما قد هلك". 
ففيه تظهر نعمة الله التي ترحب بالخاطئ التائب. 
وفيه قال المسيح أنه
"يكون فرح في السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب". 

إنجيل يوحنا
كتبه الرسول يوحنا بوحي من الروح القدس، ليثبت أن المسيح جاء من السماء وصار إنسانا لأجلنا. 
وأن الله أحب العالم كله وبذل المسيح "لكيلا لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية". 

فالإنجيل الواحد، كما دوّنه أربعة بشيرون مختلفون، ليس من تأليف إنسان، بل هو من الله، وإذ ندرسه نحصل على فكرة أكمل وأشمل عن فادينا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح. 

وبخلاف ما يظن البعض لم يكن هناك إنجيل
"أنزل على المسيح"
بل المسيح هو الذي أوحى لهؤلاء الأربعة
بروحه القدوس
أن يكتبوا هذه البشائر الأربعة. 
اخوتي الاحباء انا موجود لاي من يسأل
والرب قادر ان يحفظ كلمته ​*


----------



## *sara* (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*fadie**



			باختصار

المسيح هو الشخصية الوحيدة التى تجمع بين النقيضين فى اّن واحد!

المسيح نبى , المسيح رسول , المسيح بشر ,,, المسيح هو الله , يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*بحكم قولك و اعترافك بأن المسيح نبي او رسول إذا أليس من المنطقي أن يكون هناك انجيل خامس للمسيح هو الأصل و الجامع ....و ما الحكمة من تفتيت الإنجيل المقدس الى 4 اناجيــل!!!*

*ستفانوس*
*



			وأن الله أحب العالم كله وبذل المسيح "لكيلا لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية".
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*جميـــــل إذاا هنا نستبعـــد احتمال أن يكون المسيحــ هو اللهـ .....اذا المسيح يدخل في دائرة الإنسان الذي كان خادما للناس ملكا من عند اللهـ 
أليس هذا تفسيـــر أوضحــ ؟؟؟!!*


----------



## Basilius (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*



بحكم قولك و اعترافك بأن المسيح نبي او رسول 

أنقر للتوسيع...




اقراي ما كتبة جيدا يا استاذة التقطيف كالعادة وحش 
الاستاذ فادي قال وبنفس اقتباسك 





المسيح نبى , المسيح رسول , المسيح بشر ,,, المسيح هو الله , يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 





إذا أليس من المنطقي أن يكون هناك انجيل خامس للمسيح هو الأصل و الجامع ....و ما الحكمة من تفتيت الإنجيل المقدس الى 4 اناجيــل!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

وهو حد قال اننا نعترف ببشارة و لا نعترف باخرى ؟ 
الاناجيل او البشارات الاربعة موجودة في كتاب واحد 
تفتيت !!! ما هذا الهراء 
متى تم التفتيت واين ؟







جميـــــل إذاا هنا نستبعـــد احتمال أن يكون المسيحــ هو اللهـ 

أنقر للتوسيع...



راجعي كلام الاستاذ فادي و الاستاذ  استفانوس كويس 






			أليس هذا تفسيـــر أوضحــ ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

!!
[/QUOTE]

تفسير ؟؟؟
اي تفسير ؟ هل اصببحتي حضرتك واحدة من علماء المسيحية و الملمين بالعقيدة و الكتاب لتفسري؟*


----------



## استفانوس (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> جميـــــل إذاا هنا نستبعـــد احتمال أن يكون المسيحــ هو اللهـ .....اذا المسيح يدخل في دائرة الإنسان الذي كان خادما للناس ملكا من عند اللهـ
> أليس هذا تفسيـــر أوضحــ ؟؟؟!!


*عليك ان تعلم ان للمسيح طبيعتين​*


----------



## اسكندرانى (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



استفانوس قال:


> *المسيحية
> تومن باله واحد
> اذهب واقرا جيدا وحاج ​**هبل​*





لم افهم معنى كلمة حاج هبل ومن الراجح انها كلمة سيئة ..........!!!!!!!!!!!! 

هل هذه طبيعتكم عندما تعجزون عن الرد تلجأون الى السب    ..؟؟؟

ام انكم لاتريدون ان نناقشكم فى عقيدتكم .......؟؟

اذن لماذا فتحتم هذا القسم .؟؟؟


----------



## استفانوس (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*عندما نكرر لك مرار وتكرار الاجابة بكل جوانبها
فانت بحاجة الى طبيب نفساني 
ليعالج قصر فهمك واستواعبك​*


----------



## اسكندرانى (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



استفانوس قال:


> *عندما نكرر لك مرار وتكرار الاجابة بكل جوانبها
> فانت بحاجة الى طبيب نفساني
> ليعالج قصر فهمك واستواعبك​*





اى تكرار يامحترم ........... انا لم اضع الامشاركة واحدة فى هذا الموضوع وهذا القسم بأكمله

فأى تكرار الذى تتكلم عنه


وأى طبيب نفسانى الذى تتحدث عنه 


اين تعلمت أدب الحوار ,,,,,؟؟


----------



## اسكندرانى (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



استفانوس قال:


> *عندما نكرر لك مرار وتكرار الاجابة بكل جوانبها
> فانت بحاجة الى طبيب نفساني
> ليعالج قصر فهمك واستواعبك​*





اى تكرار يامحترم ........... انا لم اضع الامشاركة واحدة فى هذا الموضوع وهذا القسم بأكمله

فأى تكرار الذى تتكلم عنه


وأى طبيب نفسانى الذى تتحدث عنه 


اين تعلمت أدب الحوار ,,,,,؟؟


----------



## اسكندرانى (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



استفانوس قال:


> *عندما نكرر لك مرار وتكرار الاجابة بكل جوانبها
> فانت بحاجة الى طبيب نفساني
> ليعالج قصر فهمك واستواعبك​*





اى تكرار يامحترم ........... انا لم اضع الامشاركة واحدة فى هذا الموضوع وهذا القسم بأكمله

فأى تكرار الذى تتكلم عنه


وأى طبيب نفسانى الذى تتحدث عنه 


اين تعلمت أدب الحوار ,,,,,؟؟


----------



## استفانوس (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*اولا  الكلام لك ولغيرك
وثانيا لوانك بحثت جيدا سوف تجد الجواب
وثالثا اين تعلمت المحاورة 
اكيد ليس من مدرسة الاسلام لانها لاتحتوي هذا القسم
وموجود عوضا عنها
الموت لمن يختلف معنا​*


----------



## اسكندرانى (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> اولا الكلام لك ولغيرك
> وثانيا لوانك بحثت جيدا سوف تجد الجواب




اليس هذا القسم للرد على الشبهات ....... لماذا لم ترد ردا أدبيا ....... ام ان السؤال أوجعك ؟؟




> وثالثا اين تعلمت المحاورة
> اكيد ليس من مدرسة الاسلام لانها لاتحتوي هذا القسم
> وموجود عوضا عنها




كنت أظنك أكبر من هذا ..................





> الموت لمن يختلف معنا





مستحيل أن تجبروا العالم كله أن يتفق معكم ........... سبحان الله .........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ثم تتهموننا بنشر الاسلام بحد السيف ............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## اسكندرانى (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> اولا الكلام لك ولغيرك
> وثانيا لوانك بحثت جيدا سوف تجد الجواب




اليس هذا القسم للرد على الشبهات ....... لماذا لم ترد ردا أدبيا ....... ام ان السؤال أوجعك ؟؟




> وثالثا اين تعلمت المحاورة
> اكيد ليس من مدرسة الاسلام لانها لاتحتوي هذا القسم
> وموجود عوضا عنها




كنت أظنك أكبر من هذا ..................





> الموت لمن يختلف معنا





مستحيل أن تجبروا العالم كله أن يتفق معكم ........... سبحان الله .........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ثم تتهموننا بنشر الاسلام بحد السيف ............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## استفانوس (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> مستحيل أن تجبروا العالم كله أن يتفق معكم ........... سبحان الله .........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ثم تتهموننا بنشر الاسلام بحد السيف ............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


*هذا قوله لاتباع الديانة المحمدية ديانة القتل والعضلات
وليس لنا نحن من نتكلم بالحق وانا الروح القدس
فالمسيحية ياسيد دين الحق
لقد حاول محمدك بتخريبها
ولكنه لايعلم ماذا قال الرب يسوع
قال انا ابني كنيستي وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها
ومع ذلك فلم يفلح بقيت الكنيسة صامدة جبارة صخرة ليسوع المسيح
وهو ذهب الى الجحيم
لان كلمة الرب ثابتة لاتتغير
السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لايزول
وانا يااخي احترم مشاعركم
ان الاسلام يحتضر ولكن ليس من حقكم ان تبكوا عليه
بل ان تفرحوا لان الابواب تفتح لكم لتشغيل عقولكم
وطوبى لمن يشغل عقله ويفتح قلبه لله​*


----------



## *sara* (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*AVADA*

*اقراي ما كتبة جيدا يا استاذة التقطيف كالعادة وحش 
الاستاذ فادي قال وبنفس اقتباسك *




> المسيح نبى , المسيح رسول , المسيح بشر ,,, المسيح هو الله , يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد





قرأتــ .....!!!!!!!!





> وهو حد قال اننا نعترف ببشارة و لا نعترف باخرى ؟
> الاناجيل او البشارات الاربعة موجودة في كتاب واحد
> تفتيت !!! ما هذا الهراء
> متى تم التفتيت واين ؟


*
لأوافقك برهة على هذا الكلام ....


في انجيل متى يسوع ((ملك))
في انجيل لوقا يسوع(( انسان ))
في انجيل مرقس يسوع((خادم))
في انجيل يوحنا يسوع((الله))
وما الذي ضمن لكــ بأن متى متفق مع لوقا و مرقس و يوحنا و ك منهما بنظرة الآخر 
فبما أنَ لوقا على سبيل المثال أظهر في انجيله بأن يسوع انسان اذاا كان ينظر الى المسيح عليه السلام نظرة الإنسان الخاليه من أي عبوديه لشخص المسيحــ .....
!!!!!!!*



> تفسير ؟؟؟
> اي تفسير ؟ هل اصببحتي حضرتك واحدة من علماء المسيحية و الملمين بالعقيدة و الكتاب لتفسري؟



*
لا ...ولكن الإنسان بطبيعته يحب و يميل إلى المنطقـ 

وتأتي و تقول لي بأن الإنسان هو الله و بأن الملك هو الإنسان 

أي عقل يقبل هذه الخرافاتــ!!!!!؟؟؟*


----------



## *sara* (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*عليك ان تعلم ان للمسيح طبيعتين*
*
وأنا أسألك من هو المسيح عيسى ابن مريم أو ((يسوع))!!!

هل هو اللهـ أم ابن الله الوحيــد او نبي ...

أم ستجيبني بأن الثلاثة 

و إذا كانت اجابتك كذلك فأرجوك أن توضح لي ....لانه بالنسبة لي أمر غير عقلاني وغير منظقي!!!*


----------



## Tabitha (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



*sara* قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

أختنا سارة,
لما: 
انجيل متى يركز على يسوع الملك
و انجيل لوقا يركز على يسوع الانسان 
وانجيل مرقس يركز على يسوع الخادم
وانجيل يوحنا يركز على يسوع هو الله

ليس معناها بأن كل إنجيل يختلف عن الآخر!
ولكن كل إنجيل قام بالتركيز على جانب معين من حياة ربنا يسوع أثناء وجوده على الأرض

إذاً: أصبح كل منهم مكملاً للأخر = كتاب العهد الجديد = الإنجيل = الأخبار السارة

وحضرتك ممكن تقري الإنجيل بنفسك وتشوفي.*


----------



## اسكندرانى (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



استفانوس قال:


> *هذا قوله لاتباع الديانة المحمدية ديانة القتل والعضلات
> وليس لنا نحن من نتكلم بالحق وانا الروح القدس
> فالمسيحية ياسيد دين الحق
> لقد حاول محمدك بتخريبها
> ...





سأرد عليك اليوم فى وقت لاحق ان شاء الله


----------



## استفانوس (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*في انتظارك​*


----------



## *sara* (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*



			هذا قوله لاتباع الديانة المحمدية ديانة القتل والعضلات
وليس لنا نحن من نتكلم بالحق وانا الروح القدس
فالمسيحية ياسيد دين الحق
لقد حاول محمدك بتخريبها
ولكنه لايعلم ماذا قال الرب يسوع
قال انا ابني كنيستي وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها
ومع ذلك فلم يفلح بقيت الكنيسة صامدة جبارة صخرة ليسوع المسيح
وهو ذهب الى الجحيم
لان كلمة الرب ثابتة لاتتغير
السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لايزول
وانا يااخي احترم مشاعركم
ان الاسلام يحتضر ولكن ليس من حقكم ان تبكوا عليه
بل ان تفرحوا لان الابواب تفتح لكم لتشغيل عقولكم
وطوبى لمن يشغل عقله ويفتح قلبه لله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

ذا كلام مجرد تراهات ليس لها أصل من الصحـــة و ان احبب أن نناقش معك هذه النقطة فتفضل بادراج موضوع في الحوار الإسلامي و حافظ على خصوصية الموضوعـ ...,,


----------



## *sara* (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*anesas!t*


*



			أختنا سارة,
لما: 
انجيل متى يركز على يسوع الملك
و انجيل لوقا يركز على يسوع الانسان 
وانجيل مرقس يركز على يسوع الخادم
وانجيل يوحنا يركز على يسوع هو الله

ليس معناها بأن كل إنجيل يختلف عن الآخر!
ولكن كل إنجيل قام بالتركيز على جانب معين من حياة ربنا يسوع أثناء وجوده على الأرض

إذاً: أصبح كل منهم مكملاً للأخر = كتاب العهد الجديد = الإنجيل = الأخبار السارة

وحضرتك ممكن تقري الإنجيل بنفسك وتشوفي.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
هل لاحظتي هذه العبـــارة 
.....
*ومهما يكن من امر الأختلاف في النظر الى شخص يسوع و في رواية الأحداث و أسلوب سردها و ترتيبها , يبقى يسوع هو المسيح نفسه.*


*هناك اختلاف بين الرسل بالنظر الى شخص المسيح .... و لم يقل انسجامـ !!!!!*


----------



## استفانوس (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> ذا كلام مجرد تراهات ليس لها أصل من الصحـــة


*تتهروبون دائما والجاب جاهز
لقد فدم لك كثير من الاخوة الطيبين  الجواب الكافي
وانت انت لاترغب في الفهم
فاقول لك هذه مشكلتك​*


----------



## Basilius (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> هناك اختلاف بين الرسل بالنظر الى شخص المسيح .... و لم يقل انسجامـ !!!!!



فين الكلمة دي ؟ 
طلعيلي رسول واحد من الرسل بشر بشىء عن المسيح يختلف عن الرسول الاخر 
قدامك السبعين رسول قوليلي مين فيهم لم يقل بالصلب و الفداء و خطة الله لفداء البشر و بيسوع المسيح الها متجسدا فاديا مخلصا


----------



## *sara* (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*استفانوس *


> تتهروبون دائما والجاب جاهز
> لقد فدم لك كثير من الاخوة الطيبين الجواب الكافي
> وانت انت لاترغب في الفهم
> فاقول لك هذه مشكلتك


*
انا لم اعترض على الإجابات بل أناقشـــهـــا ....

وأنا طلبت منك بأن لا تتجنى على الإسلام بأنه يحتضر و اذا اردت مناقشتها ان تضعه في موضوع منفصل لاحترام قوانينيا لمنتدى ,,..
*
*
avada*



> فين الكلمة دي ؟
> طلعيلي رسول واحد من الرسل بشر بشىء عن المسيح يختلف عن الرسول الاخر
> قدامك السبعين رسول قوليلي مين فيهم لم يقل بالصلب و الفداء و خطة الله لفداء البشر و بيسوع المسيح الها متجسدا فاديا مخلصا



*قلت لك بأني نفلت المقدمة من الإنجيل المقدس فهل أخطأ الإنجيل حين قال هذه العبارة ....؟؟*


----------



## استفانوس (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> وأنا طلبت منك بأن لا تتجنى على الإسلام بأنه يحتضر و اذا اردت مناقشتها ان تضعه في موضوع منفصل لاحترام قوانينيا لمنتدى


*اختر اسم للموضوع
ودعيني له
ولكن في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي
لنرى هل اتجنى على الاسلام ام اقدمه كما هو​*


----------



## Basilius (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> قلت لك بأني نفلت المقدمة من الإنجيل المقدس فهل أخطأ الإنجيل حين قال هذه العبارة ....؟؟



*
ياريت حضرتك تفهمي كويس وبلاش الطريقة دي راجعي كلام الاستاذ فادي و الاخت انستاسيا جيدا 
الجميع يقر بالوهية المسيح و صلبة و قيامتة  *


----------



## *sara* (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*استفانوس*



> اختر اسم للموضوع
> ودعيني له
> ولكن في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي
> لنرى هل اتجنى على الاسلام ام اقدمه كما هو



*تفضل أنت بهذا الإقتراح لأنك أنت من بدأتـ ,,,,*

*avada*


> ياريت حضرتك تفهمي كويس وبلاش الطريقة دي راجعي كلام الاستاذ فادي و الاخت انستاسيا جيدا
> الجميع يقر بالوهية المسيح و صلبة و قيامتة



*لم تأتي بجديد و أشكرك على نصيحتك باعادة قرآتي للمشاركات و لكن رجاءا لا تنصحني بها مرة ثالثة 

اذا لم يكن هناك كلام جديد تثري فيه الموضوعـ فاجعل غيرك يضيف شكرا*


----------



## Basilius (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> تأتي بجديد و أشكرك على نصيحتك باعادة قرآتي للمشاركات و لكن رجاءا لا تنصحني بها مرة ثالثة
> 
> اذا لم يكن هناك كلام جديد تثري فيه الموضوعـ فاجعل غيرك يضيف شكرا


 
بقي انا اللذي لم اتي بجديد ؟
انا اللذي الف و ادور و اتعمد عدم الفهم ؟ 
دة شىء مش جديد عليكي يا استاذة سارة 
حتى كلامك نفسة لا يوجد بة جديد بل لوي و تفسير على حسب الهوى مثلما قلت لك في اول الموضوع 
وكمثال مثلا على لويك للكلام 
انت قلتي 


> جميـــــل إذاا هنا نستبعـــد احتمال أن يكون المسيحــ هو اللهـ .....اذا المسيح يدخل في دائرة الإنسان الذي كان خادما للناس ملكا من عند اللهـ
> أليس هذا تفسيـــر أوضحــ ؟؟؟!!


 
تسبعدي اية بس ؟ 
الاستاذ فادي قال ان المسيح الها و انسانا 
قال باللفظ المباشر 



> المسيح هو الله , يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد


عرفتيها بالتدريج ولا لا 
تقومي تقولي نستيعد ان المسيح يكون الة على كلام الاستاذ فادي 
بالرغم من انة ذكر ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد و الله بجانب كونة انسانا عاديا 

وجميع الاخوة قالوا ان الاناجيل كلها تذكر ان المسيح هو الفادي المخلص الابن الوحيد الكلمة المتجسد 
وكون ان احدهم يتكلم عن منظور معين هذا لا ينافي انة ذكر عن المسيح ما ذكرة بقية الاناجيل او البشارات وكلهم يؤمنوا بالمسيح الابن المتجسد الواحد مع الاب الالة المتجسد 
الجانب الانساني اللذي ذكرة لوقا هو المسيح الالة المتجسد و اقر لوقا بان المسيح  الفادي المصلوب الابن  
الملك هو المسيح الالة المتجسد  
اللة هو المسيح الالة المتجسد 
الخادم هو المسيح الالة المتجسد اللذي كان يشفي المرضى و يقيم الاموات و يعظ و يخدم الكل .... و الاقوال التي قالها الله و الخادم و الملك و الانسان اللي هو الالة المتجسد واحدة و الافعال واحدة وهو الابن الواحد مع الاب  

ياريت انتي اللي تفهمي الاول بدل ما تقوليلي بتتكلم على الفاضي وهقولك لثالث مرة 
اعيدي القراءة عل و عسى ان تفهمي و تدركي المعنى المراد من قول الاخوة في ان جميع الاناجيل متوافقة و كلها تتكلم عن المسيح وكلها يكمل بعضها


----------



## *sara* (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*avada*

 وكلهم يؤمنوا بالمسيح الابن المتجسد الواحد مع الاب الالة المتجسد 

*سؤال وااحد فقط لا غيــر موجه لك ...

المسيح هو الله ام ابن الله ..؟؟

اريد جواب وااضح من غير لف و دوران و فلسفة *


----------



## استفانوس (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> المسيح هو الله ام ابن الله ..؟؟


*نعم
 هو الله الكلمة
ولقظة ابن الله
فبلاغية
مثل ابن النيل 
ابن البلد
ابن الدائرة
ابن الحي
ابن السبيل ( الموجودة في القران )
وفي الحديث القدسي
الاغنياء وكلائي والفقراء عيالي​*


----------



## Basilius (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> سؤال وااحد فقط لا غيــر موجه لك ...
> 
> المسيح هو الله ام ابن الله ..؟؟
> 
> اريد جواب وااضح من غير لف و دوران و فلسفة



؟
يعني حضرتك بعد موضعاتك في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة التي تتكلم عن المسيح ولاهوتة و ناسوتة 
جاية تسالي السؤال دة تاني ؟ 
انا لا اتفلسف ولا ادلف ولا ادور 
كلمة ابن الله دلالة على اقنوم الابن الكلمة " اللوجوس" 
قالمسيح هو الابن 
والمسيح هو الله 
لان الكلمة هي الله 
ارجعي لموضوعاتك 
موضوعك دة  عن الاناجيل الاربعة ولا نسيتي ؟


----------



## *sara* (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*



			موضوعك دة عن الاناجيل الاربعة ولا نسيتي ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لا ما انسيت و انا في صلب الموضوعـ 

وانا لا زلت اسأل و استفسر عن من هو المسيحــ 
هل هو الله ام ابن اللهـ 

اجبتني ان الله  وابن الله وااحده و تعني كلمة الله 

فأنا اسألك انتم تتحدثون ان الله بذل ابنه الوحيــد من اجل تخليص البشريه 

فهل هذا يعني ان الله بذل كلمته الوحيده لتخليص البشريهـ !!!!!*


----------



## ابن الشرق (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

الموت لا يقع على اللاهوت ...


----------



## Tabitha (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



*sara* قال:


> *
> 
> وانا لا زلت اسأل و استفسر عن من هو المسيحــ
> هل هو الله ام ابن اللهـ
> ...




*سؤالك : 
ما معنى إبن الله
وهل يوجد فرق بين إبن الله والله؟**

الكتاب المقدس هو اللي بيجاوب;

فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه . لانه لم ينقض
السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله 
(يو 5 : 8)

نفهم من الآيه;
الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله 
إبن الله = الله 

من أجمل الآيات اللي بتوضح هذا الكلام;
الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني . والذي يحبني يحبه ابي وانا احبه واظهر له ذاتي(يو 14 : 21) 

الذي يحبني يحبه ابي وانا احبه واظهر له ذاتي الذي يحب السيد المسيح (الله) .. يحبه الله أيضاً (المسيح)
أظهر له ذاتي = أي اعرفه أن من رآني فقد رأى الآب (يو 14 : 9) لـ اني انا في الآب والآب فيّ (يو 14 : 10)*


----------



## اسكندرانى (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> > الموت لمن يختلف معنا
> 
> 
> هذه الجملة انت وجهت لى يااستفانوس خاصة وللمسلمين عامة وسأضعها لك فى كل رد عليك لتكون عا رعليك
> ...


----------



## Tabitha (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

اسكندراني,
كلامك لا داعي للرد عليه 
لان واضح جداً ان معلوماتك عن المسيحية ضئيلة جداً
بدليل; أنت لم تأتي بدليل واحد على أي كلمة بتقولها.

ماعلش; الزهقان ممكن كمان يهجص اكتر من كده , واحد فاضي!
ياريت مستوى الحوار معك المرة الجاية يكون اعلى من كده.


----------



## fredyyy (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*الاعزاء : اسكندرانى و sara

دعونا نذكر كل ما هو حسن ويبني ... يقول الكتاب المقدس:*

*اف 4:29 
***  لا تخرج كلمة رديّة من افواهكم بل كل ما كان صالحا للبنيان حسب الحاجة كي يعطي نعمة للسامعين. ***

 مز 19:14  
*** لتكن اقوال فمي وفكر قلبي مرضية امامك يا رب صخرتي ووليي ****

*دعونا نتحاور ولا نجادل *
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*هناك موضوعان هما ثوابت لا تقبل الفصال 

كينونة الله (صفات الله - أقانيمه الثلاث - حريته الطلقة في فعل ما يريد)
كلمته الموحى بها (منزهه عن الكذب أو التحريف -  لأنها أقوال الله-)

موضوعان غير قابلين للتغيير أو التشكيك
لكنهما قابلين للتفسير لكل من يريد

فالله الآب والله الابن والله الروح القدس 

اله واحد مميز متحد غير منفصل (لا يصح أن نقول ثلاث آلهه)*

*الانسان لايستطيع أن يحد الله 

الانسان المحدود لا يستطيع أن يستوعب الله غير المحدود 

لذا نقترب إليه في مخافة ووقار لنعلم عنه القليل

فإن كان عندك تساؤل محدد فأهلاَ بك................ تحياتي*:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## *sara* (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*anestas!*

*



			إبن الله = الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**
لم تجيبني من الله و من ابن الله و هل ابن الله هي كلمة الله و هل كلمة الله هي الله ...

ارجو التفصيل اكـــثر 

معقول لهدرجــه سؤالي صعــــب ما حد قادر يجاوب عليـــهَََ!!!!

انا بسأل سؤال عقائدي اساسي محوري في الديانه المسيحيه يجب على كل مسيحي ان تكون من بديهيات استفاهاماتهـ!!!!!*



> أظهر له ذاتي = أي اعرفه أن من رآني فقد رأى الآب (يو 14 : 9) لـ اني انا في الآب والآب فيّ (يو 14 : 10)



*افهم انه لا فرق بين الله و ابن اللهـ 

اذا لا داااعي ان نقول ان هناك ابن لله!!!!؟؟*


----------



## Basilius (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> تجيبني من الله و من ابن الله و هل ابن الله هي كلمة الله و هل كلمة الله هي الله ...
> 
> ارجو التفصيل اكـــثر
> 
> معقول لهدرجــه سؤالي صعــــب ما حد قادر يجاوب عليـــهَََ!!!!



كالعادة 
اظن السؤال دة جاوبت علية اجابة مختصرة  جدا يا سارة 
واعتقد برضة انك سالتي عنة في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة 
فمتقوليش محدش جاوبك فهل انتهى موضوعك عن الاناجيل الاربعة ؟ 


> افهم انه لا فرق بين الله و ابن اللهـ
> 
> اذا لا داااعي ان نقول ان هناك ابن لله!!!!؟؟


ارجعي برضة للجزء المختصر جدا اللي قلتهولك


----------



## *sara* (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> كالعادة
> اظن السؤال دة جاوبت علية اجابة مختصرة جدا يا سارة
> واعتقد برضة انك سالتي عنة في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة
> فمتقوليش محدش جاوبك فهل انتهى موضوعك عن الاناجيل الاربعة ؟



*انتم تحدثتم كثيـــرا و لكن الإجابات كانت قليله و لم تغطي معظم اسألتي *



> ارجعي برضة للجزء المختصر جدا اللي قلتهولك



لا يوجد فيه اجابــه

شكراا ..


----------



## Basilius (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> لا يوجد فيه اجابــه
> 
> شكراا ..



متأكدة ؟ اوكي   سلامة النظر 
ومازلنا نقول هل انتهيتي من الاناجيل الاربعة لتنتقلي الى كلمة ابن الله اللذي شرحنالك معناها باختصار


----------



## Tabitha (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



*sara* قال:


> *anestas!*
> 
> 
> *
> ...




*اختنا سارة 
لاحظي اسلوبك في مواضيعك!
لما الأخوة يعطوكي رد كامل شامل
تقولي "تطويل وفزلكة"

ولما نعطيكي إجابة مختصرة
تتخيلي "إنك افحمتينا بسؤال صعب والاجابة ناقصة" 

طب شو العمل!


على كل حال نكمل كلامنا على النقطة دي;
ليه بنقول على المسيح إبن الله؟

1- لأنّه ولد من عذراء دون أب من بني البشر.
الروح القدس يأتي عليك وقدرة العليّ تظّللك، ومن أجل ذلك فالقدّوس الذي يولد منك يُدعى ابن الله
 (لو 1: 31- 35)

لاحظي كلمة القدوس 
هل يوجد قدوس (أي بلا خطيئة) غير الله!

2- عندما نقول إن المسيح كلمة الله فهذا يعني أنه كلمة الله أي تعبير عن الله وإعلان عنه وعن كينونته
وإستنداً لتفاسير أحد الآباء;
وكما أن كلمة الإنسان التي هي التعبير عن عقل الإنسان.... 
 كذلك كلمة الله الذي هي التعبير عن عقل الله 

إنّ الله، بعد إذ كلّم الأباء قديما بالأنبياء مرارًا عديدة وبشتَّى الطرق، كلّمنا نحن في هذه الأيام الأخيرة بالابن الذي جعله وارثًا لكل شيء، وبه (أي بالإبن) أيضًا أنشأ العالم، الذي هو ضياء مجده، وصورة جوهره، وضابط كل شيء بكلمة قدرته ( عب 1: 1)

لاحظي الآية تشير إلى أن إبن الله هو;
مجد الله
صورة الله
جوهر الله
ضابط كل شئ بكلمة قدرته 

إذن الله كلم شعبه "بني إسرائيل" في القديم عن طريق أنبياءه
وبالعهد الجديد بكلمته بظهوره في الجسد

فيسوع المسيح هو الابن الذي به عرفنا الآب 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


--كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.  وليس احد يعرف الابن الا الآب . ولا احد يعرف الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له.
(مت 11 : 27) (لو 10 : 22)


نفهم من الآية دي;
-
-
3- لقب ابن الله يشير إلى معرفة المسيح الحقة للآب 


4- أيضاً تشير إلى إتفاق الإرادة
(إرادة واحدة)


5- له كل قدرة الآب 



هذا كله للدلالة على أن المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد 
(تي 3 : 16)

وزي ما قال ربنا يسوع:
من رآني قد رآى الآب
(يو 14 : 9) 


*

يارب تكون النقطة وضحت.


----------



## *sara* (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> اختنا سارة
> لاحظي اسلوبك في مواضيعك!
> لما الأخوة يعطوكي رد كامل شامل
> تقولي "تطويل وفزلكة"
> ...



*لم يحدث ذلك و لكن استفسر اكثـــر و ابحث عن اجابات معينه لأسئلة انا احتاجهـــا و هناك اجوبه بعيده عن مرادي*

ليه بنقول على المسيح إبن الله؟



> 1- لأنّه ولد من عذراء دون أب من بني البشر.
> الروح القدس يأتي عليك وقدرة العليّ تظّللك، ومن أجل ذلك فالقدّوس الذي يولد منك يُدعى ابن الله
> (لو 1: 31- 35)
> 
> ...



*جميـــل جداا ناقشت الأسئلة التي ارغب في معرفه اجوبتها اشكرك 

في البدايــــه اذا لم يأتي من بني البشـــر فهل ننسبه الى اللهـ فيكون ابنه!!!
واذا كان ذلك صحيح فالأولى ان يكون آدم هو ابن اللهـ ...

الآمر الآخر ذكرت هذه الآيــه....من الذي قالهــا!!!!

اللهـ ...هل هذه من كلام الله!!

هل اللهـ بلغ عن نفسه بأنه سيأتي ويدعى  ابن اللهـ!!!!*



> 2- عندما نقول إن المسيح كلمة الله فهذا يعني أنه كلمة الله أي تعبير عن الله وإعلان عنه وعن كينونته
> وإستنداً لتفاسير أحد الآباء;
> وكما أن كلمة الإنسان التي هي التعبير عن عقل الإنسان....
> كذلك كلمة الله الذي هي التعبير عن عقل الله
> ...


*
اذا كل واحـــد من الأنبياء السابيقين كان كلمة اللهـ و ليس المسيح وحده...

أليس كذلك؟؟*



> 3- لقب ابن الله يشير إلى معرفة المسيح الحقة للآب



*لم أفهمها هل اللهـ يعرف معرفه حقه للهـ 

ألم تقل بأن المسيح الله الظاهر في الجســد فهو اللهـ اذا !!!!!*



> 4- أيضاً تشير إلى إتفاق الإرادة
> (إرادة واحدة)



*حســــنا ..*



> - له كل قدرة الآب


*
اذا هو الأبـ..*



> هذا كله للدلالة على أن المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد



اذا الفرق بين الابن و الله هو ان الابن يتميز بناسوت ام الله فهو لاهوت لوحده 

ان أخطأت فصحح لي الفهم 

و أشكرك جزيل الشكــر ...


----------



## Basilius (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> اذا كل واحـــد من الأنبياء السابيقين كان كلمة اللهـ و ليس المسيح وحده...
> 
> أليس كذلك؟؟


ما هذا ؟؟
اعتقد انك لست غبية الى هذا الحد بل انا متاكد انكي تصطنعي الغباء 
الاستاذة انستاسيا قالت بالحرف 


> إنّ الله، بعد إذ كلّم الأباء قديما بالأنبياء مرارًا عديدة وبشتَّى الطرق، كلّمنا نحن في هذه الأيام الأخيرة بالابن الذي جعله وارثًا لكل شيء، وبه (أي بالإبن) أيضًا أنشأ العالم، الذي هو ضياء مجده، وصورة جوهره، وضابط كل شيء بكلمة قدرته ( عب 1: 1)
> 
> لاحظي الآية تشير إلى أن إبن الله هو;
> مجد الله
> ...



هل قالت الاستاذة انستاسيا ان الانبياء هم جوهر الله وان الانبياء هم من انشىء العالم ؟ 
هل الانبياء هم صورة الله اصلا 
قالت لكي باللفظ بكلمتة بظهورة في الجسد .... فلماذا هذة الطريقة من الاستغباء المصطنع اصلا ؟ 
اعتدنا منك على العموم هذة الطريقة 


وايضا اسلوبك المعتاد في 
الاخت انستاسيا تقول لك ان الابن لة قدرة الاب 
تقولي اذن هو الاب .... ماهذة الطريقة من الاستغباء ؟
نحن هنا نتكلم اقنوميا فوجود الله الذاتي لة قدرة كلمة اللة او نطقة الازلي الغير مخلوق 
وهم الله في الجوهر ....   


> اذا الفرق بين الابن و الله هو ان الابن يتميز بناسوت ام الله فهو لاهوت لوحده


انا قلتها و اعيدها للمرة امليون طريقتك عبارة عن استغباء مصطنع 
الم تتكلمي في هذة النقطة في الاسئلة و الاجوبة من فترة و فتحتي اسئلة كثيرة حول هذا الشان و اجبناكي ؟ 
لا يا اختي الابن لاهوتا واحد هو لاهوت الاب هو لاهوت الروح القدس 
الناسوت هو الجسد البشري اللذي تجسد فية الله جوهر ا الابن اقنوما 
ارجعي لمواضيعك السابقة في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة واقراي نفس سؤالك هذا اللذي قلتية و اجبناة عليى و شرحنالك معنى الناسوت و اللاهوت 
فهل سؤالك ينم على انك تتناسين ام نسيتي فعلا ام هي طريقة الاستغباء المعتادة ؟


----------



## *sara* (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*avada 

لن أرد عليــك بكلمــه وااحـــده لأن أسلوبك سيء للغايـــه

و أتمنى من الاخت الكريمـــه ان تواصل معي ....*


----------



## استفانوس (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> لن أرد عليــك بكلمــه وااحـــده لأن أسلوبك سيء للغايـــه



*طريقة جديدة للهروب​*


----------



## *sara* (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*طريقة جديدة للهروب*

*كلامي وااضحـ أنه موجه 

anestas

سمعت ما عندكم  ولم أقتنع فيهـ 
فإذا لم يكن لديكم شيء جديد فأرجوكم التزموا الصمـــت*


----------



## Tabitha (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> في البدايــــه اذا لم يأتي من بني البشـــر فهل ننسبه الى اللهـ فيكون ابنه!!!
> واذا كان ذلك صحيح فالأولى ان يكون آدم هو ابن اللهـ ...



*لا طبعاً ما بينفع نقول كده!

آدم مخلوق
هذا كتاب مواليد آدم . يوم خلق الله الانسان على شبه الله عمله 
(تكوين 5 : 1)


لكن المسيح الله غير مخلوق
والدليل إنه ولد من عذراء!!*






*sara* قال:


> هل اللهـ بلغ عن نفسه بأنه سيأتي ويدعى  ابن اللهـ!!!



*نعم,
كل كتاب العهد القديم معظمه/ كله ... يتحدث عن مسيا اي المسيح.
وحاستشهد بآيه واحدة تكفي;

لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا بديا رئيس السلام . 
(أشعياء 9 : 6)





			اذا كل واحـــد من الأنبياء السابيقين كان كلمة اللهـ و ليس المسيح وحده...

أليس كذلك؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



لم اقل ذلك أبداً!
ومن أسئلتك أنا بتخيل انك أذكى من كده بكتير
إقرأي مشاركة أخويا أفادا بعناية
فهو وضح لكي ما قد قلت بالضبط.





			لم أفهمها هل اللهـ يعرف معرفه حقه للهـ 

ألم تقل بأن المسيح الله الظاهر في الجســد فهو اللهـ اذا !!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني بالبلدي لما أقول:
"أكتر واحد يعرف سارة هي سارة"
يعني مافيش حد هايعرفك أكتر من نفسك.






			اذا الفرق بين الابن و الله هو ان الابن يتميز بناسوت ام الله فهو لاهوت لوحده 

ان أخطأت فصحح لي الفهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


إقرأي أيضاً مشاركات أفادا """بعناية""""





			و أشكرك جزيل الشكــر ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا مرحب ,,
ولا شكر على واجب


بس رجاء من أخت لأختها!!
انا لما بالاقي اثناء الحوار حد بيقتبس أجزاء من مشاركاتي ولا يهتم بالكلام ككل
ومن ثم يبني عليها آراء ويقولني كلام انا بنسحب من الحوار.



تحياتي.*


----------



## اسكندرانى (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

أنستاسيا




> اسكندراني,
> كلامك لا داعي للرد عليه




اذن .......... لماذا تتصدين للرد




لا





> ن واضح جداً ان معلوماتك عن المسيحية ضئيلة جداً
> بدليل; أنت لم تأتي بدليل واحد على أي كلمة بتقولها





في انجيل متى يسوع ((ملك))
في انجيل لوقا يسوع(( انسان ))
في انجيل مرقس يسوع((خادم))
في انجيل يوحنا يسوع((الله))


يكفيكى هذا الدليل وهو من أناجيلكم الأربعة ام تريدين المزيد ............!!!!!!!!!!!





> ماعلش; الزهقان ممكن كمان يهجص اكتر من كده , واحد فاضي!





انستاسيا ان اردتى ان تتناقشى معى او تتحاورى معى ياليت ان تتخلى عن تلك الألفاظ السوقية
وأن تبتعدى عن الأسلوب الاستفزازى







> ياريت مستوى الحوار معك المرة الجاية يكون اعلى من كده.





ياليت انتى ان تتعلمى فى المرة القادمة فن الحوار وكيقية الرد الأدبى وان تضعى هذه الجملة نصب عينيكى


( نلتقى لنرتقى )


----------



## اسكندرانى (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



fredyyy قال:


> *الاعزاء : اسكندرانى و sara
> 
> دعونا نذكر كل ما هو حسن ويبني ... يقول الكتاب المقدس:*
> 
> ...





شكرا على تلك المداخلة الهدئة ............. ولكن هناك شىء أحب ان اوضحه الأخت سارة
تناقش وتتحاور فى منتهى الهدوء .......... ولكن هناك من لايجد اجابة فيرد ردا
استفزازيا ....................... فرجاء من الجميع ان يلتزم بأدب الحوار

شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## Tabitha (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



اسكندرانى قال:


> أنستاسيا
> 
> *نعم اخي العزيز!*
> 
> ...



*تبقى تفوت علينا كل يوم!*


----------



## *sara* (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> طبعاً ما بينفع نقول كده!
> 
> آدم مخلوق
> هذا كتاب مواليد آدم . يوم خلق الله الانسان على شبه الله عمله
> ...


*
أدم مخلوق ...و المسيح مولود فهل يليق بالله ان يكون مولود!!!!*



> نعم,
> كل كتاب العهد القديم معظمه/ كله ... يتحدث عن مسيا اي المسيح.
> وحاستشهد بآيه واحدة تكفي;
> 
> ...


*اذا الله بلغ عن قدومه !! حسنــــــاَ..*





> لم اقل ذلك أبداً!
> ومن أسئلتك أنا بتخيل انك أذكى من كده بكتير
> إقرأي مشاركة أخويا أفادا بعناية
> فهو وضح لكي ما قد قلت بالضبط.



تفضلي هذه مشاركتك 

*إنّ الله، بعد إذ كلّم الأباء قديما بالأنبياء مرارًا عديدة وبشتَّى الطرق، كلّمنا نحن في هذه الأيام الأخيرة بالابن الذي جعله وارثًا لكل شيء، وبه (أي بالإبن) أيضًا أنشأ العالم، الذي هو ضياء مجده، وصورة جوهره، وضابط كل شيء بكلمة قدرته ( عب 1: 1)*
*
كلم الآباء قديما بالأنبياء 
والأيام الأخيره كلمنا بالمسيح....!!*



> إقرأي أيضاً مشاركات أفادا """بعناية""""



*المسيح ((الابن)) اقنوم من اقانيم اللهـ ...ماذا يعني ..أريد شرح اكثــر!!

من الذي اعطى لله 3 اقانيم و ما الداعي لتصنيف الله و تصنيف ذاته!!!!*





> مرحب ,,
> ولا شكر على واجب
> 
> 
> ...


*
انا لم اقتبس اجزاء بل اقتبست المشاركه كاملة على شكل اجزاء لتبسيط و تسهيل الحوار و الإلمام به ككل 

و لم أبني استنتاجاتي على الرد و انما أعبر عن فهمي ......الذي يفهمه كل انسان *

وشكرا


----------



## Tabitha (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*



			أدم مخلوق ...و المسيح مولود فهل يليق بالله ان يكون مولود!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل يصعب على الله شئ!
بالعكس أنا شايفة أن هذا أمر عظيم!
هل رايتي أو سمعتي إنه أتى إلى العالم إنسان كامل من عذراء!
ظهور الله بالجسد وتواضعه مع جبلته (أي نحن) لا ينقص أبداً من عظمته

احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلموا مني. لاني وديع ومتواضع القلب .فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم . 
(مت 11 : 29)





*sara* قال:



تفضلي هذه مشاركتك 

إنّ الله، بعد إذ كلّم الأباء قديما بالأنبياء مرارًا عديدة وبشتَّى الطرق، كلّمنا نحن في هذه الأيام الأخيرة بالابن الذي جعله وارثًا لكل شيء، وبه (أي بالإبن) أيضًا أنشأ العالم، الذي هو ضياء مجده، وصورة جوهره، وضابط كل شيء بكلمة قدرته ( عب 1: 1)

كلم الآباء قديما بالأنبياء 
والأيام الأخيره كلمنا بالمسيح....!!

أنقر للتوسيع...



تفضلي هذا باقي كلام مشاركتي;



Anestas!a قال:



2- عندما نقول إن المسيح كلمة الله فهذا يعني أنه كلمة الله أي تعبير عن الله وإعلان عنه وعن كينونته
وإستنداً لتفاسير أحد الآباء;
وكما أن كلمة الإنسان التي هي التعبير عن عقل الإنسان.... 
 كذلك كلمة الله الذي هي التعبير عن عقل الله 

إنّ الله، بعد إذ كلّم الأباء قديما بالأنبياء مرارًا عديدة وبشتَّى الطرق، كلّمنا نحن في هذه الأيام الأخيرة بالابن الذي جعله وارثًا لكل شيء، وبه (أي بالإبن) أيضًا أنشأ العالم، الذي هو ضياء مجده، وصورة جوهره، وضابط كل شيء بكلمة قدرته ( عب 1: 1)

لاحظي الآية تشير إلى أن إبن الله هو;
مجد الله
صورة الله
جوهر الله
ضابط كل شئ بكلمة قدرته 

إذن الله كلم شعبه "بني إسرائيل" في القديم عن طريق أنبياءه
وبالعهد الجديد بكلمته بظهوره (ظهور الله بالجسد) في الجسد
.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...








			المسيح ((الابن)) اقنوم من اقانيم اللهـ ...ماذا يعني ..أريد شرح اكثــر!!

من الذي اعطى لله 3 اقانيم و ما الداعي لتصنيف الله و تصنيف ذاته!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لم يعطي أحد الله ثلاث أقانيم!
ولكن الله هو اللي كشف لينا عن ذاته 

وإرجعي أيضاً لموضوعك هنا:
الاخوة اجابوكي,,
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19617

وإذا لسه عندك استفسارات عن النقظة دي 
ياريت تفتحي بيها موضوع مستقل

حتى لا يتفرع الموضوع أكتر من كده
في البداية الموضوع كان عن 
الأناجيل الاربعة
ثم تحول الى معنى كلمة ابن الله
ودلوقتي دخلنا على نقطة الأقانيم*


----------



## *sara* (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> هل يصعب على الله شئ!
> بالعكس أنا شايفة أن هذا أمر عظيم!
> هل رايتي أو سمعتي إنه أتى إلى العالم إنسان كامل من عذراء!
> ظهور الله بالجسد وتواضعه مع جبلته (أي نحن) لا ينقص أبداً من عظمته
> ...


*
كلام غيـــر سليمـ 

نحن أدنى و أصغر من أن ينزل إلينا اللهـ من أجل تبليغنا شرائع دينهـ 

ربنا عظيـــــم .....ربنــــا كريم متعاال .....هذا إله خالق 7 سموات و 7 أرضين خالق الإنس و الجــــــن 

هذا إلـــه يعني بالعربي مش لعبــــــــه ينزل كم يوم على الأرض و يروحــ ..كلام غير منطقي لا أدري كيف تمنطقونها !!!! ...

و إذا كان ظهوره بجســـد و نزوله إلى الأرض و أكله من أكل  الإنسان و شربه من شرب الإنسان ودخوله الخلاء .

لا ينقص من عظمته شيء فإذاا ما الذي ينقص من عظمةِ اللهـ 

عندما نتحدث عن التواضع يا زميله فنحن نتحدث عن التواضع بين البشر إذ يتواضعـ إنسان لإنسان فنقتدي ونتمثل بخلق الأنبياء المتواضعين أما أن يتواضع إإلــــه لشر فهنا إختلال للموازيــــن !!!!*




> يعطي أحد الله ثلاث أقانيم!
> ولكن الله هو اللي كشف لينا عن ذاته
> 
> وإرجعي أيضاً لموضوعك هنا:
> ...


*حسنــــا هل الأقنوم هو جزء من الله؟؟

لم أخرج عن الموضوعـ فالموضوعـ لم يتحدث عن الأناجيل الاربعه ...الموضوعـ يتحدث عن اختلاف الاناجيل في تفسير شخصية المسيحــ 

ولا يزال السؤال قائما من هو المسيحــ .......؟*


----------



## Basilius (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> كلام غيـــر سليمـ
> 
> نحن أدنى و أصغر من أن ينزل إلينا اللهـ من أجل تبليغنا شرائع دينهـ



خللي بالك انتي بتتصنعي عدم الفهم مثلما قلت سابقا 
يعني اية ينزل الينا الله ؟ حضرتك فاكرة اننا نقول ان الله انحسر في الجسد مثلا ؟ 
وعلى فكرة ناقشنا النقطة دي قبل كدة لكن مثلك مثل باقي اخواتك تتصنعوا عدم الفهم 
اذن فانت تقرين انة لا يمكن ان يكون الله في مكان ادنى منة او مع من ادنى منة اذن الله غير موجود ابدا لانة لا يوجد اي مكان في مرتبة الله و الله غير قادر على ذلك على نفس منهجك 
وارجعي يا استاذة للمواضيع التي تتكلم عن مبدا التجسد و الفداء ولا نسيتي ان موضوعك عن الاناجيل الاربعة للمرةالمليون 


> هذا إلـــه يعني بالعربي مش لعبــــــــه ينزل كم يوم على الأرض و يروحــ ..كلام غير منطقي لا أدري كيف تمنطقونها !!!! ...


الهنا لا يحدة عرش يا استاذة ولا يحدة شىء 
واذا كان مبدا التجسد قرفانة منة حضرتك كدة و مش قابلاةبالرغم من اننا شرحناة لكن كعادتك تتصنعي عدم الفهم و عدم الدراية باي شىء و قلنا ان الله لا يحدة شىء تجسد بكامل لاهوتة و كان يملىء الكون بكامل لاهوتة ايضا  ابقى اقبلي ان الله سترية يوم القيامة وفي نفس الوقت ترفضوا مبدا التجسد فهل الهك محدود لترية مع العلم ان المسيحية تقول ان ذات الله لا ترى بل رايناة متجسدا فهل ما سترية هو ذات الله اذن هي محدودة وروحي وجهي كلامك دة لنفسك و للاسلام وازاي ستري الله في الجنة مش انتي ادنى منة  ؟


> و إذا كان ظهوره بجســـد و نزوله إلى الأرض و أكله من أكل الإنسان و شربه من شرب الإنسان ودخوله الخلاء .
> 
> لا ينقص من عظمته شيء فإذاا ما الذي ينقص من عظمةِ اللهـ


اتحداكي انك تطلعيلي واحد مسيحي قال ان الطبيعة الالهية تاكل و تشرب 
اتحداكي 
اذن حضرتك معترضة على ايمان المسيحية بان ظهور الله الغير منظور اصلا القادر على كل شىء في جسد مبدا مرفوض 
لكن كون انك ستري الله يوم القيامة و انتي ترفضي التجسد اذن ما سترية هو شكل تجسيمي اذن الهك عبارة عن شكل مجسم محدود بذاتة اما المسيحية لا تؤمن بمحدودية او استطاعة رؤية ذات الله ابدا .... روحي يا استاذة وجهي الكلام دة للاسلام العنوان غلط يا استاذة 
الله لا يرى راينا الجسد الذي تجسد فية معترضة قوي و متشنجة على التجسد امال ستري الهك ازاي مادام الاسلام لا يؤمن بالتجسد هل ستري ذاتة؟؟؟ اذن الهك مجسم مجسم مجسم و محدود واوعي تقولي سيتجسد لكم او سترية في صورة معين لان مبدا الكيل بمكيالين الاسلامي دة مبحبوش .... بلاش ظلم و خلكي انسانة عادلة في تفكيرك 


> حسنــــا هل الأقنوم هو جزء من الله؟؟


لاء الاقنوم ليس جزء من الله يا استاذة ... الله لا يتجزا ولا يرى ابقى اسئلي كيف ستري الله يا مسلمة 
مش قلنالك قبل كدة ولا ايةعن مواضيع الاقانيم  ؟
موضوعك عن الاناجيل الاربعة يا استاذة ولا افكرك ؟


> لم أخرج عن الموضوعـ فالموضوعـ لم يتحدث عن الأناجيل الاربعه ...الموضوعـ يتحدث عن اختلاف الاناجيل في تفسير شخصية المسيحــ


ارجعي يا استاذة للمداخلات السابقة و شوفي الردود عمد الفهم المصطنع


----------



## Fadie (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*شوفوا , اى حرف هيتكتب فيه تطاول او اعادة لأمور مكررة هحذفه علطول*

*فاهمين يا مسلميين؟*


----------



## *sara* (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> خللي بالك انتي بتتصنعي عدم الفهم مثلما قلت سابقا
> يعني اية ينزل الينا الله ؟ حضرتك فاكرة اننا نقول ان الله انحسر في الجسد مثلا ؟
> وعلى فكرة ناقشنا النقطة دي قبل كدة لكن مثلك مثل باقي اخواتك تتصنعوا عدم الفهم
> اذن فانت تقرين انة لا يمكن ان يكون الله في مكان ادنى منة او مع من ادنى منة اذن الله غير موجود ابدا لانة لا يوجد اي مكان في مرتبة الله و الله غير قادر على ذلك على نفس منهجك
> وارجعي يا استاذة للمواضيع التي تتكلم عن مبدا التجسد و الفداء ولا نسيتي ان موضوعك عن الاناجيل الاربعة للمرةالمليون



*ولو إني مش حاابه أرد على خضرتك بس يلا مش مشكلهـ ....لإنوه كل ما احكي كلمه بتحكي جملتك المعروفه تصطنعي عدم الفهم و هالسواليف هااي 
..سبحان الله ((يحسبونَ كلَ صيحةِ عليهم))!!!
المهم..

بعيد للمره البليون الموضوعـ مش عن الأناجيل الأربعه و إنما عن تفسير الأناجيل لشخص المسيح و من هو المسيحـ وما هي ذاتهـ ...و أعتقد أن هذا أمر ليس ببساطه لإغلاقهـ ...
قلت بأن الله لم ينحســـر بالجســد ....وانتم تقولون بأن المسيح هو لاهوت و ناسوت ...إذا ما هواللاهوتـ !!*



> الهنا لا يحدة عرش يا استاذة ولا يحدة شىء
> واذا كان مبدا التجسد قرفانة منة حضرتك كدة و مش قابلاةبالرغم من اننا شرحناة لكن كعادتك تتصنعي عدم الفهم و عدم الدراية باي شىء و قلنا ان الله لا يحدة شىء تجسد بكامل لاهوتة و كان يملىء الكون بكامل لاهوتة ايضا ابقى اقبلي ان الله سترية يوم القيامة وفي نفس الوقت ترفضوا مبدا التجسد فهل الهك محدود لترية مع العلم ان المسيحية تقول ان ذات الله لا ترى بل رايناة متجسدا فهل ما سترية هو ذات الله اذن هي محدودة وروحي وجهي كلامك دة لنفسك و للاسلام وازاي ستري الله في الجنة مش انتي ادنى منة ؟



*سؤالك خارج عن الموضوعـ و لكن سأجيبك عليه أنه كيف سيرى المسلمون الله يوم القيامه في الجنــه؟؟

سوف نرى اللهـ تعالى بطبيعتهـ أي انننا سنرى الله تعالى حقيقتاا من غير تجسد و هالسوالف هاايـ !!

وماذا تعني أن الله لامحدود!! هو بذاته أم قدراتهـ!؟*




> اتحداكي انك تطلعيلي واحد مسيحي قال ان الطبيعة الالهية تاكل و تشرب
> اتحداكي
> اذن حضرتك معترضة على ايمان المسيحية بان ظهور الله الغير منظور اصلا القادر على كل شىء في جسد مبدا مرفوض
> لكن كون انك ستري الله يوم القيامة و انتي ترفضي التجسد اذن ما سترية هو شكل تجسيمي اذن الهك عبارة عن شكل مجسم محدود بذاتة اما المسيحية لا تؤمن بمحدودية او استطاعة رؤية ذات الله ابدا .... روحي يا استاذة وجهي الكلام دة للاسلام العنوان غلط يا استاذة
> الله لا يرى راينا الجسد الذي تجسد فية معترضة قوي و متشنجة على التجسد امال ستري الهك ازاي مادام الاسلام لا يؤمن بالتجسد هل ستري ذاتة؟؟؟ اذن الهك مجسم مجسم مجسم و محدود واوعي تقولي سيتجسد لكم او سترية في صورة معين لان مبدا الكيل بمكيالين الاسلامي دة مبحبوش .... بلاش ظلم و خلكي انسانة عادلة في تفكيرك



*هل تعتقد ان الله روح فقط !!؟؟
من أين أتيت بهذا التفكيــــر .......أرجو عدم الخوض في الذات الإلهيه لأنه موضوعـ شبه غيبي يكره السؤال عنهـ 

المسيح كان يأكل و يشرب فهذا يعني بأن الناسوت دون اللاهوت ..صحيح..؟*




> لاء الاقنوم ليس جزء من الله يا استاذة ... الله لا يتجزا ولا يرى ابقى اسئلي كيف ستري الله يا مسلمة
> مش قلنالك قبل كدة ولا ايةعن مواضيع الاقانيم ؟
> موضوعك عن الاناجيل الاربعة يا استاذة ولا افكرك


 ؟

أستغفرك يا رب و أتوب إليكـ ....أنت ذكرت في إحدى مشاركاتك في هذا الموضوعـ بان المسيح هو الله اقنوميا 
فأطلب منك تفسير ما قلتهـ ..؟


> كلمة ابن الله دلالة على اقنوم الابن الكلمة " اللوجوس"


----------



## Basilius (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> سوف نرى اللهـ تعالى بطبيعتهـ أي انننا سنرى الله تعالى حقيقتاا من غير تجسد و هالسوالف هاايـ !!
> 
> وماذا تعني أن الله لامحدود!! هو بذاته أم قدراتهـ!؟



شفتي بقى يا سارة ؟
مش بقولك انك انتي و اخواتك ناس غير عادلين بالمرة في تفكيركم 
حضرتك عمالة تدققي قوي في المسيحيات و دة حقك بس دققي ياختي كمان في الاسلاميات 
سارة المدققة اللي بتسال .. بتقول كلام و خلاص على الاسلاميات 
يعني اية يا اختي هتشوفي الله حقيقيا ؟ من غير تجسد ؟
معترضة على المسيحية حضرتك و بترفضي التجسد و الايمان المسيحي اما الاسلام فلا تسالي عن اشياء ابدا 
يعني اية هتشوفي الله بطبيعتة ؟  هو  عندكم طبيعة الله ذاتها يمكن ان  ترى يا حلوين ؟ 
هو الله دة شىء مادي لكي يرى ذاتة يا حلوين ؟ 
انتي بتقولي هتشوفية من غير تجسد يعني هتشوفية نفسة... اذن الهك مرئي و عبارة عن شكل تجسيمي محدد و محدود و قابل للنظر 
و متضايقة قوي حضرتك  من التجسد و طبيعة الاهوت و الناسوت ... يكفي اننا نؤمن ان اللاهوت الازلي الطبيعة الالهية لا يراها احد و يعيش  و غير محدودة اما انتم بما انك معترضة قوي و قرفانة من التجسد فبتقولي ستري الله ... اذن ستري الله نفسة  ذاتة لانة لا يوجد تجسد في الاسلام ...   يبقى روحي فكري الاول في معتقدك او حتى اسئلي فية زي ما بتسالي في المسيحية 
الهك ذاتة ترى اذن هو  محدود على كلامك و سترية نفسة اذن هو لة شكل معين 
قال سترى الله حقيقيا قال ... اذن الهك شىء مرئي ذاتة مرئية محدودة مجسمة 
معترضة على التجسد لية بقى؟ نحن نؤمن بالتجسد و بان الله ذاتة لا يراة انسان ويعيش  بل راينا شخص المسيح .... يبقى روحي بقى فكري ازاي ستري الله ذاتة بدون تجسد و فكري زي ما انتي شاطرة كدة و بتفكري في المسيحية باسلوبك دة 


> وماذا تعني أن الله لامحدود!! هو بذاته أم قدراتهـ!؟


الله ليس كما وصفتية حضرتك في الايمان الاسلامي اللي حضرتك لا تدققي فية زي ما بتدققي في المسيحية  ترى ذاتة لانة غير محدود ذاتا و قدرة 


> المسيح كان يأكل و يشرب فهذا يعني بأن الناسوت دون اللاهوت ..صحيح..؟


اة صحيح اللاهوت في المسيحية اي الطبيعة الالهية لا تاكل و لا تشرب و لاترى و غير محدودة وزلا يستطيع احد ان يراها لانها غير مادية و غير اي شىء ولا لها شكل محدود لكي نراها  
وليست كما وصفتيها حضرتك بانك ستريها حقيقيا ... عمركم ما هتبقوا عادلين ولا منصفين في تفكيركم ابدا 


> أستغفرك يا رب و أتوب إليكـ ....أنت ذكرت في إحدى مشاركاتك في هذا الموضوعـ بان المسيح هو الله اقنوميا
> فأطلب منك تفسير ما قلتهـ ..؟


يعني اية ؟ 
انتي قلتي ان الاقنوم جزء من الله قلتلك لا لان الله لا يتجزا ولا يتكون 
اة المسيح هو الله لان الكلمة او العقل الالهي هو الله نفسة العاقل الناطق جوهرا 
بلاش استهبال و النبي


----------



## My Rock (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



*sara* قال:


> *بعيد للمره البليون الموضوعـ مش عن الأناجيل الأربعه و إنما عن تفسير الأناجيل لشخص المسيح و من هو المسيحـ وما هي ذاتهـ ...و أعتقد أن هذا أمر ليس ببساطه لإغلاقهـ ...*




و سبق و اجبنا على هذا التساؤل بشرح كل انجيل و زاوية سرده لشخصية المسيح التي لا تناقض بعضها بل تثبت لاهوت المسيح و لاهوته

اذن, لماذا هذه المماطلة بعد ان اجبنا تسأؤلك؟


----------



## *sara* (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> شفتي بقى يا سارة ؟
> مش بقولك انك انتي و اخواتك ناس غير عادلين بالمرة في تفكيركم
> حضرتك عمالة تدققي قوي في المسيحيات و دة حقك بس دققي ياختي كمان في الاسلاميات
> سارة المدققة اللي بتسال .. بتقول كلام و خلاص على الاسلاميات
> ...


*
شهدُ انْ لا إله الا اللهـ و أن محمدا رسول اللهـ 

نحنُ نؤمن بان هناك إلـــــــه خالق هذا الكون و خالقنا نحن وخالق الجنـ ....

ربُ أزلي أبدي لا يموتـ و لا تأخذه سنةُ ولا نومـ ...

ربنا تعالى لم يتخذ جسدا يوما ما و ما ينبغي له سبحانـــــــه 

لم يكن يوما من الآيام آدم  ولا موسى و لا عيسى و لا محمـــــد 

و نحن غير مطالبين بمعرفة طبيعة الله و ذات اللهـ حتى أن هذا أمرُ منهيٌ عنهـ فنحن نعلم أنَ لهٌ وجه و له ساق و له يد و لكن ساقه و يده ووجهه ليس كوجه او ساق او يد الإنسان فالله ليس كمثله شيء سبحانـه
أمَ في الإسلام فكل شيء وااضحــ و لا يوجــــــد هناك غموضـ فقد وعد الله تعالى عباده الصالحيـــــن يوم القيامهـ أنُ يروا اللهـ تعالى و نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يريني وجهه الكريمـ يوم القيامـــه
وموضوعـ ان الله غير مرئي و غير مادي و غير محدود فأنت بوصفك هذا حددته ...و هو أصلا وصفا غيــــر صحيحـ 
الله تعالى إلــــــــــــــه والخوض في ذاتهـ محرم و بدعـــــه و نؤمن بما أبلغنا عنه الله في كتابهـ 
ولعل السؤال يوجه لكــ ألم يرى موسى نور اللهـ عند الشجره المباركــــــــه ؟؟!! ما قولك..؟*



> اة صحيح اللاهوت في المسيحية اي الطبيعة الالهية لا تاكل و لا تشرب و لاترى و غير محدودة وزلا يستطيع احد ان يراها لانها غير مادية و غير اي شىء ولا لها شكل محدود لكي نراها
> وليست كما وصفتيها حضرتك بانك ستريها حقيقيا ... عمركم ما هتبقوا عادلين ولا منصفين في تفكيركم ابدا


*طيب انا حسأل حضرتك ...قلت بأن المسيح لاهوت و ناسوت ....ما هو الجانبــ اللاهوتي في المسيح على الرغم بانك تقول بأن اللاهوت غير محدود و غير مرئي .........؟؟؟*



> يعني اية ؟
> انتي قلتي ان الاقنوم جزء من الله قلتلك لا لان الله لا يتجزا ولا يتكون
> اة المسيح هو الله لان الكلمة او العقل الالهي هو الله نفسة العاقل الناطق جوهرا
> بلاش استهبال و النبي




*سبحان اللهـ هو الله تعالى له عقــــــــــل 

سبحان ربي عما يصفونـ 
بعدين انت بتحلف بالنبي ....أي نبي محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم أم من؟؟؟*


----------



## استفانوس (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> شهدُ انْ لا إله الا اللهـ و أن محمدا رسول اللهـ
> 
> نحنُ نؤمن بان هناك إلـــــــه خالق هذا الكون و خالقنا نحن وخالق الجنـ ....


*هذا القسم
للرد على الشبهات
وليس بما تومنين
هناك يوجد قسم مختص ​*


----------



## Tabitha (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*


*sara* قال:





لا ينقص من عظمته شيء فإذاا ما الذي ينقص من عظمةِ اللهـ 




أنقر للتوسيع...



لا يوجد شئ بالكون يقدر أن ينقص من عظمة الله العظيم الغير محدود 

وأيضاً لا يوجد شئ بالكون يقدر أن يحد الله بمكان معين! 

زي ما اخواتي شرحوا ليكي مش معنى أن الله تجسد أنه كان محدود فقط بهذا الجسد 
لأنه هو المالئ كل مكان ولا يحده مكان.






			عندما نتحدث عن التواضع يا زميله .......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني انا بقولك أختي وانتي بتقوليلي زميلة!
ماشي... متشكرين منك.

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

والمشاركة الأخيرة بتاعتك عبارة عن تكرار للكلام

ولكن عندي إستفسار واحد على شئ انتي قلتيه;


انتي بتقولي:




سبحان اللهـ هو الله تعالى له عقــــــــــل 

أنقر للتوسيع...



هل نفهم من كلامك ان الله مابيفهمش!!
ياريت توضحي. *


----------



## *sara* (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

استفانوس 




> هذا القسم
> للرد على الشبهات
> وليس بما تومنين
> هناك يوجد قسم مختص



اعلم  وقل لصاحبك هذا الكلامـ فهو الذي سأل و أجبتهــ حتى لا يعتبر عدم ردي تجاهــلااا

ANESTAS!A



> لا يوجد شئ بالكون يقدر أن ينقص من عظمة الله العظيم الغير محدود
> 
> وأيضاً لا يوجد شئ بالكون يقدر أن يحد الله بمكان معين!
> 
> ...


.


*حسنا يبقى هذا اعتقادكم 

:::::*



> هل نفهم من كلامك ان الله مابيفهمش!!
> ياريت توضحي.



*استغفرَ الله العلي العظيمــ 

حاشا للهـ 

مثل هذه العبارات و هذه المصطلحـــــــــات لا يليق أن ننسبها للإله تعالى

فمعايير و مقاايس البشـــــــــر لا يمكن أن نطبقهــــــا على المعاييــــر الإلهـــيه 

كأن نقول ان اللهـ كائنُ حي أو انه عاقل أو أنه شخص ....

مثل هذه المصطلحــــــات يجب أن نحذرها و لا نستخدمــــــــها عندما نتحدث عن اللذات الإلهــــــيه 

و لا ننسى بأن العقل البشري عقل قااصــــــــر لا يمكن أن يلم بالأمور و بالأشياء كاملـــــه

:::

شكرا:::*


----------



## Tabitha (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



*sara* قال:


> *
> 
> استغفرَ الله العلي العظيمــ
> حاشا للهـ
> *




*بلاش اقولك اختي الا تزعلي!
يا زميلتي ..... 

هو أنا اللي قلت ولا قولتك الكلام ده ولا ده اللي يتفهم من كلامك!!*






> مثل هذه العبارات و هذه المصطلحـــــــــات لا يليق أن ننسبها للإله تعالى
> فمعايير و مقاايس البشـــــــــر لا يمكن أن نطبقهــــــا على المعاييــــر الإلهـــيه
> كأن نقول ان اللهـ كائنُ حي أو انه عاقل أو أنه شخص ....



*طب نقول ايه!!
نقول الله جماد!!!*




> مثل هذه المصطلحــــــات يجب أن نحذرها و لا نستخدمــــــــها عندما نتحدث عن اللذات الإلهــــــيه
> و لا ننسى بأن العقل البشري عقل قااصــــــــر لا يمكن أن يلم بالأمور و بالأشياء كاملـــــه



*ممكن نفهم مين هو الله من وجهة نظرك!*



> :::شكرا:::




*:::شكرا:::*


----------



## Basilius (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> نحن غير مطالبين بمعرفة طبيعة الله و ذات اللهـ حتى أن هذا أمرُ منهيٌ عنهـ فنحن نعلم أنَ لهٌ وجه و له ساق و له يد و لكن ساقه و يده ووجهه ليس كوجه او ساق او يد الإنسان فالله ليس كمثله شيء سبحانـه
> أمَ في الإسلام فكل شيء وااضحــ و لا يوجــــــد هناك غموضـ فقد وعد الله تعالى عباده الصالحيـــــن يوم القيامهـ أنُ يروا اللهـ تعالى و نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يريني وجهه الكريمـ يوم القيامـــه
> وموضوعـ ان الله غير مرئي و غير مادي و غير محدود فأنت بوصفك هذا حددته ...و هو أصلا وصفا غيــــر صحيحـ
> الله تعالى إلــــــــــــــه والخوض في ذاتهـ محرم و بدعـــــه و نؤمن بما أبلغنا عنه الله في كتابهـ
> ولعل السؤال يوجه لكــ ألم يرى موسى نور اللهـ عند الشجره المباركــــــــه ؟؟!! ما قولك..؟



قصدك غير مطالبين بالفهم و التفكير في الاسلاميات و قول امين بدون عقل لكن مطالبين بالتهبيل في المسيحيات و التدقيق بالغباء المصطنع  مداخلتك دي و الاخيرة تدل على انك لا تعلمي شيئا اصلا ولا تريدي التفكير 


> فنحن نعلم أنَ لهٌ وجه و له ساق و له يد و لكن ساقه و يده ووجهه ليس كوجه او ساق او يد الإنسان فالله ليس كمثله شيء سبحانـه
> أمَ في الإسلام فكل شيء وااضحــ و لا يوجــــــد هناك غموضـ فقد وعد الله تعالى عباده الصالحيـــــن يوم القيامهـ أنُ يروا اللهـ تعالى و نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يريني وجهه الكريمـ يوم القيامـــه


يا عيني .... يا عيني على العقل لما يبان بيفكر ازاي 
معترضة لية على التجسد يا حجة ولا مقرتيسش مداخلتي الاخيرة ؟
واضح اية بس ؟ دققي يا اختي في الاسلام دي ما بتدققي في المسيحية 
الهك لة وجة و ساق و زراع .... عجبك كدة طبعا ؟ و قولي امين من غير فهم ولا تفكير 
لكن في المسيحيات لا ... تسئلي و تستغبي 
ازاي يا استاذةو الله لة وجة و زراع و ساق في الاسلام ؟ اذن كما قلت ان الهك شىء مجسم محدود الشكل منظور .... يبقى تختشي على دمك و تشوفي الخيبة دي و بلاش تنتقدي التجسد بقى 
الهك لة وجة و يد و زراع ... ازاي ؟؟؟ هل ذاتة لها وجة و يد و زراع ؟ هل الطبيعة الالهية عبارة عن شكل مجسم يرى ؟ محدود ؟؟؟ مش معترضة على دي و معترضة على الايمان بان الله لة طبيعة غير محدودة لا مرائية تجسدت في هيئة جسد لانها قادرة على كل شىء  لكن هذة الطبيعة ليس لها زراع او يد او ساق او وجة وهي وجهة نظر المسيحية 
و المشكلة انكم تعموا اعينكم و تقوولوا امين و خلاص لكن عندما تتكلموا عن المسيحية تتغابوا و تسسالوا 
ازاي لة وجة و زراع و ساق بما انكم لا تؤمنوا بالتجسد ؟؟؟ حتى نحن نفرق بين الناسوت و اللاهوت 
اذن الهك هو البشر نفسة 
يبقى الهك مجسم محدود منظور  
بعقلك هذا من يقلل من الاله الان 
نحن لا نؤمن بان ذات الله او الله نفسة لة شكل او محدود او لة وجة او زراع و الكلام العبيط بتاعك دة 
مشفكيش تاني تتكلمي عن التجسد بعد الكلمتين اللي قلتيهم دول 
قال اية كل شىء واضح .... خشارة فيكم المناقشة اصلا و انتم بتكليوا بمكيالين بطريقة  زي كدة 
واضح اية يا ماما ؟
قال واضح قال .... الهك مجسم  وهذا لا نؤمن بة في المسيحية مطلقا فالطبيعة الالهية ليس لها وجة او زراع او هبل 
ارجمينا من طريقة الكيل بمكيالين و التعصب الاعمى الجاهل للاسلام 
وفكري بحيادية بدل الهبل دة 


> ولعل السؤال يوجه لكــ ألم يرى موسى نور اللهـ عند الشجره المباركــــــــه ؟؟!! ما قولك


هل يقول الكتاب انة راى ذات الله نفسها او راى الطبيعة الالهية نفسها ؟ 
الله تجلى لموسى على هيئة نار اكلة في الشجرة و لم تحرقها 
هذا تجلى فقط اي الظهور في صورة فقط وهذا من دلائل قدرة الطبيعة الالهية اللاهوتية لكن ان قلنا ان هذة الطبيعة محدودة بشكل فهذا ضد الايمان المسيحي


----------



## *sara* (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> *طب نقول ايه!!*
> *نقول الله جماد!!!*


 
*قصدت بالكائن الحي ...أي الكائن الحي الذي يمتاز بالصفات و المعايير العلميــه*

*من أنه يأكل و يشرب و يتحرك و يتنفس*

*كالإنسان و الحيوان والنباتــ و هي كائناتُ حيــــــَه علميا ..*



> ممكن نفهم مين هو الله من وجهة نظرك!


 
ولو أنَ هذا الطلب خارج الموضوعـ و القسمـ ....((ووانا قولت))

بس تتكرم عيونك رح جااوبـــــــِكْ,,,


******
*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*بسبب التطرق للاسلاميات*
******


----------



## Tabitha (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*سارة شكلك لم تفهمي سؤالي
بالرغم من انه واضح جداً!!!

أنا لم اسأل عن وجهة النظر الإسلامية!
أنا بسألك على وجهة نظرك إنتي! 

تعرفي إيه عن الله!!!!!*




*sara* قال:


> *
> 
> ولو أنَ هذا الطلب خارج الموضوعـ و القسمـ ....((ووانا قولت))
> .*




ملحوظة صغيرة::
لو انتي شايفة بان سؤالي ليس له علاقة بالموضوع .. فانتي كمان يا سارة سألتي أسئلة كتيرة ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع
*وسؤالي هذا أنا سألته فقط رداً على كلامك ولاقيتك بتتكلمي عن الله 
فحبيت أعرف فقط من هو الله من وجهة نظرك!




*sara* قال:


> *
> 
> سبحان اللهـ هو الله تعالى له عقــــــــــل
> 
> *





*sara* قال:


> *
> مثل هذه العبارات و هذه المصطلحـــــــــات لا يليق أن ننسبها للإله تعالى
> فمعايير و مقاايس البشـــــــــر لا يمكن أن نطبقهــــــا على المعاييــــر الإلهـــيه
> كأن نقول ان اللهـ كائنُ حي أو انه عاقل أو أنه شخص ....مثل هذه المصطلحــــــات يجب أن نحذرها و لا نستخدمــــــــها عندما نتحدث عن اللذات الإلهــــــيه
> ...


----------



## Tabitha (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



*sara* قال:


> *
> قصدت بالكائن الحي ...أي الكائن الحي الذي يمتاز بالصفات و المعايير العلميــه
> ..*



*طبعاً الله منزه عن اننا نشبهه بأي شئ آخر أو أي كائن حي

ولكن ألا تعلمي أننا مخلوقين على صورة الله

وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا
(تكوين 1 : 26)


إذاً الله ليس صمد! والله مش جماد! *


----------



## *sara* (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

طبعاً الله منزه عن اننا نشبهه بأي شئ آخر أو أي كائن حي



> ولكن ألا تعلمي أننا مخلوقين على صورة الله
> 
> *وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا
> (تكوين 1 : 26)*



شو يعني

هل نحنُ نشبه الله 
ولله تعالى يد و ساق ووجه 

إذا كان ذلك فقولي هذا الكلام لصاحبك avada
يلي عماله بيردحلي من الصبحـــ ..



> إذاً الله ليس صمد! والله مش جماد!



*اولاا ما حد قال انوه جمااد ...كلام مرفوض تماما

أما عن انه ليس صمـــد ...فماذا تقصدين بالصمــد

وللمعرفة الصمـــــد يعني

{ الصَّمَدُ } المصمت الذي لا جوف له أو الذي لا يأكل ولا يشرب أو الباقي الذي لا يفنى أو الدائم الذي لم يزل ولا يزال أو الذي لم يلد ولم يولد أو الذي يصمد إليه الناس في حوائجهم.*


----------



## Tabitha (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



*sara* قال:


> طبعاً الله منزه عن اننا نشبهه بأي شئ آخر أو أي كائن حي
> شو يعني
> هل نحنُ نشبه الله
> ولله تعالى يد و ساق ووجه



*يا حول الله!
هو انا اللي قولت الله له رجل وساق وجسمته ولا انتي اللي قلتي! 
على العموم ادي كلامك لو نسيتي:*



*sara* قال:


> *
> 
> و نحن غير مطالبين بمعرفة طبيعة الله و ذات اللهـ حتى أن هذا أمرُ منهيٌ عنهـ فنحن نعلم أنَ لهٌ وجه و له ساق و له يد و لكن ساقه و يده ووجهه ليس كوجه او ساق او يد الإنسان فالله ليس كمثله شيء سبحانـه
> أمَ في الإسلام فكل شيء وااضحــ و لا يوجــــــد هناك غموضـ فقد وعد الله تعالى عباده الصالحيـــــن يوم القيامهـ أنُ يروا اللهـ تعالى و نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يريني وجهه الكريمـ يوم القيامـــه
> *






*sara* قال:


> إذا كان ذلك فقولي هذا الكلام لصاحبك avada
> يلي عماله بيردحلي من الصبحـــ ..



*اقول ايه لافادا!!!
افادا رد عليكي بس انتي عاملة نفسك مش شايفة
ياريت نشوف ردك على هذا الكلام: *



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> يا عيني .... يا عيني على العقل لما يبان بيفكر ازاي
> معترضة لية على التجسد يا حجة ولا مقرتيسش مداخلتي الاخيرة ؟
> واضح اية بس ؟ دققي يا اختي في الاسلام دي ما بتدققي في المسيحية
> الهك لة وجة و ساق و زراع .... عجبك كدة طبعا ؟ و قولي امين من غير فهم ولا تفكير
> ...


----------



## Basilius (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> شو يعني
> 
> هل نحنُ نشبه الله
> ولله تعالى يد و ساق ووجه
> ...



*لا تفسري المسيحية على هواك 
فنحن لا نؤمن ان الله لة يد او زراع او وجة بتاتا و هذا ضد الايمان المسيحي 
ولا نؤمن بان الله عبارة عن شكل تجسيمي ابدا
قال كشبهنا هنا ولم يذكر كمثلنا 
"نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا " 
قال على صورتنا اشارة لثالوثة فجاءت بصيغة الجمع ولا يوجد في العبرية جمع للتعظيم 
فالانسان خلقة الله كشبة صورة طبيعة الثالوث   فالانسان موجود بذاتة و ناطق بفكرة المحدود طبعا و حي بروحة طبعا مع الفارق فالله ازلي ابدي غير محدود لا يرى وغير مجسم او ذو شكل محدد  وهنا لا يقصد ابدا بان الله لة جسد مثل الانسان او محدود بحيز ابدا 
هذا ضد الايمان المسيحي 
وهنا ايضا كشبهنا في صفة القداسة  فالله عندما خلق ادم خلقة في طبيعة القداسة التي تغيرت بفعل الخطية و اصبحت طبيعة فاسدة و التى صدر ضدها الحكم الازلي الواجب الكفارة 
ولكن مع الفارق فقداسة الله مطلقة لا متناهية  
عندما يقول ايضا كشبهنا فالله لة السلطان الكلي لكنة اعطى للانسان سلطانا بسيط مثلما قال في الكتاب
" فيتسلط الانسان على سمك البحر و على طير السماء "فالانسان ليس الها وكما يقول الكتاب ليس الله انسانا ولكن هنا كوجة شبة بسيط جدا اعطاة الله للانسان مع الاعتبار بان الله لة السلطان الكلي الازلي على كل شىء ولكنة عمل و اعطى الانسن سلطانا بسيطا ليتسلط على سمك البحر و الطير 
و يقصد ايضا كشبهنا هنا بالحكمة و المنطق فخلق الله الانسان حكيما عن بقية الكائنات و اعطاة حكمة لكن حكمة الله فوق كل حكمة و لذلك قال كشبهنا و لم يقل كمثلنا *


----------



## Tabitha (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

على فكرة لما استشهدت بالاية :"خلقنا الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا" 

كان رد على الجزئية اللي في كلامك يا سارة لما بتقولي:
*



			مثل هذه العبارات و هذه المصطلحـــــــــات لا يليق أن ننسبها للإله تعالى
.....
كأن نقول ان اللهـ كائنُ حي أو انه عاقل

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
فالعقل للدلالة على الحكمة
وكان كلامك ينفي حكمة الله




AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *
> و يقصد ايضا كشبهنا هنا بالحكمة و المنطق فخلق الله الانسان حكيما عن بقية الكائنات و اعطاة حكمة لكن حكمة الله فوق كل حكمة و لذلك قال كشبهنا و لم يقل كمثلنا *


----------



## *sara* (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> وهنا ايضا كشبهنا في صفة القداسة فالله عندما خلق ادم خلقة في طبيعة القداسة التي تغيرت بفعل الخطية و اصبحت طبيعة فاسدة و التى صدر ضدها الحكم الازلي الواجب الكفارة


 
*لم يخلِق الله تعالى الإنسان مقدســــــاَ ا في طبيعة مقدسـه لأن القدوس يعني المنزه عن الخطأ و بما أنه وقع في الخطأ و الذنوب و المعاصي فهو لا شك بأنه غير مقدس ابداا .......* الله تعاالى قبل أن يخلق آدم يعرف بأنه سوف يذنب و سوف يخطئ فكانت طبيعة البشر و لم تكن يوماا طبيعه مقدسه ابدا ..



> "نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا "


 
*التعليق مش على كشبهنا بل على صورتنا ...ماذا يعني؟؟!!*




> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة AVADA CADAVRA
> 
> يا عيني .... يا عيني على العقل لما يبان بيفكر ازاي
> معترضة لية على التجسد يا حجة ولا مقرتيسش مداخلتي الاخيرة ؟
> ...


 
*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لخرةج العضوة الى الاسلاميات مرة اخرى*


----------



## My Rock (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



*sara* قال:


> *لم يخلِق الله تعالى الإنسان مقدســــــاَ ا في طبيعة مقدسـه لأن القدوس يعني المنزه عن الخطأ و بما أنه وقع في الخطأ و الذنوب و المعاصي فهو لا شك بأنه غير مقدس ابداا .......* الله تعاالى قبل أن يخلق آدم يعرف بأنه سوف يذنب و سوف يخطئ فكانت طبيعة البشر و لم تكن يوماا طبيعه مقدسه ابدا ..




تاليها معك يا سارة؟
نحن نتكلم هنا بوجهة نظر مسيحي
لماذا هذه الصبيانية و هذه الرعونة؟
عندما نقول لك ان الله خلق ادم بقداسة فهذا كلام الكتاب المقدس الذي نناقشه هنا, فلا يحق ان ترفضي بحسب قياسك الاسلامي
فاهمة يا اخت؟
حذاري من تكرار هذا الاسلوب الرخيص


----------



## Tabitha (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*يا ربي على اللف والدوران!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

حجة سارة .... ارحمي نفسك شوية

وبعدين عجبتك الاية "خلنا الانسان على صورتنا كشبها"

اظن افادا شرح لك معناها كويس اوي

ولما استشهدت بيها كان بسبب انك بتقولي

اننا ماينفعش اننا نقول على الله كائن او عاقل أو حي!

بس دي غلطتي .... عشان كنت فاكرة اني بكلم ناس بتفهم بس للاسف ....... !!

ارحمي نفسك شوية وبلاش الاسلوب ده!

الموضوع اتهرى وخرج عن مساره نهائي!!!!!!!*


----------



## استفانوس (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> التعليق مش على كشبهنا بل على صورتنا ...ماذا يعني؟؟!!






http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25181&highlight=%D3%C4%C7%E1


----------



## *sara* (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*على فكره الي بناقشكم بتندم 

أسلوبكم سيء للغايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه 

حسبي الله 

اغلقوا الموضوعـ لعيتولي البي 

جاائن اتخانقواا  مش اتناااقشو

يحسبون كل صيحة عليهم ...

..........

أستغفرك ربي و أتوب إليــــــك *


----------



## استفانوس (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

الله يرشدك للحق الذي في المسيح يسوع​


----------



## *sara* (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> *حرر بواسطة My Rock
> لخرةج العضوة الى الاسلاميات مرة اخرى *



أصبحــ خبَر صديقك بأن لا يتحدث عن إله الإسلام و لا يستفسر عن ذلكــ ...لأني لن أدعه يتسائل و يستنتج من غير رد 

شكرا :::::


----------



## Tabitha (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



*sara* قال:


> أصبحــ خبَر صديقك بأن لا يتحدث عن إله الإسلام و لا يستفسر عن ذلكــ ...لأني لن أدعه يتسائل و يستنتج من غير رد
> شكرا :::::




انا ماعرافش انتي تقصدي مين!

بس انا فعلا اللي سألتك تعرفي ايه عن الله , ولكني لم أسألك عن رأي القرآن أو الإسلام ! 

وأنا لازلت لا أتفق بأن يكون الله صمد ..... لكني لم أرد لأن الموضوع إتشتت جداَ 

شكرا :::::


----------



## *sara* (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

انا ماعرافش انتي تقصدي مين!


> بس انا فعلا اللي سألتك تعرفي ايه عن الله , ولكني لم أسألك عن رأي القرآن أو الإسلام !
> 
> وأنا لازلت لا أتفق بأن يكون الله صمد ..... لكني لم أرد لأن الموضوع إتشتت جداَ
> 
> شكرا :::::



*لأمش قصدي انتي ...انا قصدت AVADA
لإنوه اغلظ بالكلام ....

وانتي تتكلمي عن نظرتي الشخصيه عن الله و انا نظرتي من نظرة الإسلام و الحمد لله لأنها نظرة توافق الفطره و العقل و الحمد لله 

وانا ما زلت أسألك ما ذا  تعنين بالصمــــــــــــــــــد؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!

دومتي بود*


----------



## Tabitha (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



*sara* قال:


> وانا ما زلت أسألك ما ذا  تعنين بالصمــــــــــــــــــد؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> دومتي بود[/COLOR][/U][/B][/SIZE][/FONT]




*sara*

موضوع ان كان الله صمد أم لا أكبر من إني أجاوب عليه في مشاركة أو إتنين
بإذن المسيح بعد تجميع المعلومات الكافية عن الموضوع هافتح بيها موضوع منفصل


ودومتي بود,
سلام ونعمة


----------



## *sara* (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> *sara*
> 
> موضوع ان كان الله صمد أم لا أكبر من إني أجاوب عليه في مشاركة أو إتنين
> بإذن المسيح بعد تجميع المعلومات الكافية عن الموضوع هافتح بيها موضوع منفصل
> ...



في الانتظـــــــــــــار

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## My Rock (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



*sara* قال:


> *على فكره الي بناقشكم بتندم *




طبعا يندم, خصوصا اذا كان اسلوبه مثل اسلوبك في الحوار



*



اغلقوا الموضوعـ لعيتولي البي 

أنقر للتوسيع...



لم يجبرك احد على التواصل في الموضوع, يمكنك التغاضي عنه لان الحوار فيه انتهى و اتخذ مرجى اخر بعيد عن جوهر الموضوع الذي انتهينا منه
الموضوع يترك مفتوح لاي مشارك اخر يبحث عن الحقيقة

سلام و نعمة
*


----------



## *sara* (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



*sara* قال:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :::::::::::::::::::::


 
المرة الثانية الي تردين فيها رد بهذا المحتوى في موضوع حواري, ستوقف عضويتك لمدة 3 ايام على الاقل
اتعلمي النظام يا مسلمة


----------



## fredyyy (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*يا خسارة ياسارة 

اين تساؤلاتك ردودك الهادئة*


----------



## *sara* (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> المرة الثانية الي تردين فيها رد بهذا المحتوى في موضوع حواري, ستوقف عضويتك لمدة 3 ايام على الاقل
> اتعلمي النظام يا مسلمة



انا استغربت لإني اضفت مشاركه و انحذفت ..فمش عاارفه ليش عشان هيك حطيت !!! علامات التعجب

على كل حاال المعذره


----------



## fredyyy (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*الأخ فاروق 

المسيح هو الله
 في 2:6 
 الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه*

*المسيح ابن الله *

*يو 5:18 
 فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله*

*المسيح ابن الانسان*

*مت 12:8 
 فان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا


 مت 18:11 
 لان ابن الانسان قد جاء لكي يخلّص ما قد هلك.


 مر 13:26 
 وحينئذ يبصرون ابن الانسان آتيا في سحاب بقوة كثيرة ومجد*


----------



## فاروق (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

و ما زال كتقولوا أنكم تعبدون إلها واحدا بل تعبدون إلها والله كما قال فيلسوف هندي إذا لم نستطع مواجهة المسيحيين بالسيف فسنواجههم بالعقل و من هاد الشي كلو راني نقصد غير التوضيح
اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك واهدني و من اتخذوا لك ولدا إلى الحق برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
من المغرب فاروق


----------



## اسكندرانى (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> المسيح ابن الانسان[/quote
> 
> 
> كيف ابن الانسان يتحول الى الاه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## fredyyy (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*أ / فاروق 
و ما زال كتقولوا أنكم تعبدون إلها واحدا*

*نعم نعبد اله واحد 

الله لا يُفهم بعقلك المحدود 

ولن تفهم من هو الله ..... خصوصاَ وأنت في حالة خصام معه

تصالح أولاَ مع الله ..... فيعلن لك هو ذاته

لكن أين سؤالك ؟

أفعل كاسكندرانى لقد سأل وقال:*

*كيف ابن الانسان يتحول الى الاه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1*

*من حقك أن تتعجب وتضع ألف علامة تعجب !

لكن ابن الانسان لم يتحول الى اله ولا العكس 

لكن الله ظهر في صورة انسان ( لايستطيع أحد أن يرى الله في لاهوته)

مع الإحتفاظ بحق الله فيما يفعل دون أن يستشير إنسان*


----------



## *sara* (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> المسيح ابن الانسان
> 
> مت 12:8
> فان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا



من هو َ الإنسان الذي المسيحـ ابنه، ؟؟!


----------



## fredyyy (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*المسيح ابن الانسان
مت 12:8 فان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا  
من هو َ الإنسان الذي المسيحـ ابنه، ؟؟! *


*مثال للإيضاه 

إذا أخد ملك ثياب أحد عامة الشعب ونزل في وسطهم وأكل وشرب

إذا رأيت هذا الملك يصدر أوامره الملكية والكل يطيعه ويخضع له

إذا رأيته في ثيابه الملكية وقمة غناه وجزيل بركاته ونعمه

هل هذا يغير مكانته كالملك ؟

لا لا يغير مكانته كالملك 

بل في كل مرةَ تراه بمنظور مختلف 

ولكن في الثلاث حالات مُجتمعة تراه بصوره كاملة أي (تكتمل الصورة) 

الإشارة الأولى تعبر عن الميسح (كابن الانسان)

الإشارة الثانية تعبر عن الميسح (كابن الله)

الإشارة الثالثة تعبر عن الميسح (كالله )*


----------



## اسكندرانى (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

الإشارة الأولى تعبر عن الميسح (كابن الانسان)

الإشارة الثانية تعبر عن الميسح (كابن الله)

الإشارة الثالثة تعبر عن الميسح (كالله ) 




معادلة صعبة جدا



هل الله يضع العراقيل للانسان حتى يعجزه للتعرف عليه ............... ام يبسط له المعرفة دون ان يدخل الانسان فى تلك التعقيدات 


ام ان هذا تبرير لمسألة التثليث التى لاتدخل عقل مطلقثا .....


----------



## Basilius (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



> ام ان هذا تبرير لمسألة التثليث التى لاتدخل عقل مطلقثا


 
الموضوع لم يكن عن التثليث بل عن الاناجيل الاربعة 
و اي خروج بعد الان عن الموضوع سيحذف 
وبما ان حضرتك عالم في اللاهوت و تقول عن التثليث انة لا يقبلة عقل 
اذن 
امامك المواضيع التي تتكلم عن التثليث و الثالوث في قسم الرد عن الشبهات و الاسئلة و الاجوبة .. اقراها و نبثى نشوف مداخلتك المليئة بالعلم في المسيحية 
بتتكلم كاننا لم نتطرق للثالوث مطلقا 
امامك المواضيع يا استاذ التي تتكلم عن الثالوث 
تحذير لاخر مرة


----------



## fredyyy (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*هل الله يضع العراقيل للانسان حتى يعجزه للتعرف عليه ............... ام يبسط له المعرفة دون ان يدخل الانسان فى تلك التعقيدات* 

*الله يريد أن يسمو بفكرك لمستوي أعلى من فكر الانسان

وأنت تريد أن تدنو بفكر الله الى مستوى الانسان

هذا غير مقبول*


----------



## اسكندرانى (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



fredyyy قال:


> *هل الله يضع العراقيل للانسان حتى يعجزه للتعرف عليه ............... ام يبسط له المعرفة دون ان يدخل الانسان فى تلك التعقيدات*
> 
> *الله يريد أن يسمو بفكرك لمستوي أعلى من فكر الانسان
> 
> ...





رد غير مقنع بالمرة 


عندما يعلم المعلم تلاميذه ينزل الى فكرهم ويخاطبهم على قدر عقولهم ثم يرتفع بهم ليرفع فكرهم ...........

لماذا لم توضع تلك التعقيدات فى الرسالات السابقة ؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

*رد غير مقنع بالمرة *

*لن تفهم كل فكر الله في لحظة من الزمان 

ولا تُشير عليه ماذا يقول أو ماذا يفعل 

فقط خذ فرصتك لتعرف الله*


----------



## Tabitha (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



اسكندرانى قال:


> رد غير مقنع بالمرة





مش هو ده الشرط الوحيد عشان انت لم تفهم معنى الكلام ،،
في سبب تاني ممكن يكون هو السبب;

لان قلب هذا الشعب قد غلظ . وآذانهم قد ثقل سماعها . وغمضوا عيونهم لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم ويسمعوا بآذانهم ويفهموا بقلوبهم ويرجعوا فاشفيهم . 
(متى 13 : 15)





> عندما يعلم المعلم تلاميذه ينزل الى فكرهم ويخاطبهم على قدر عقولهم ثم يرتفع بهم ليرفع فكرهم ...........




وهل في تنازل اكتر من تنازل إلهنا العظيم وتجسده ،، وحياته وسطينا ،،

ومخاطبته لينا على أد عقولنا  ،،


----------



## My Rock (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*

الموضوع يتكلم في الاناجيل الاربعة يا مسلم يا اسكندراني
عندك شئ يخص جوهر الموضوع اطرحه, اذا ما عندك لا داعي لمشاركات تشتت القارئ
كل الردود الخارجة تم حذفها


----------



## اسكندرانى (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الاناجيـــل الأربعــــة*



My Rock قال:


> الموضوع يتكلم في الاناجيل الاربعة يا مسلم يا اسكندراني
> عندك شئ يخص جوهر الموضوع اطرحه, اذا ما عندك لا داعي لمشاركات تشتت القارئ
> كل الردود الخارجة تم حذفها




اولا ياروك كان عشمى فيك اكبر من ذلك ....

ثانيا لما حذفت الردود اليس من الأفضل ان تنقلها الى مكان آخر لمناقشتها

ثالثا ليس هذا مبرر لوقف عضويتى
رابعا تعرضت فى منتداكم للسب والشتم ولكنى لم انحدر وارد على الاستفزازات والشتائم ولازالت موجودة بالردود
خامسا الادارة وهو الإهم الادارة تتعامل مع المسلمين بعنصرية واضحة





> يا مسلم يا اسكندراني



هذا وصفك لى .... ربما تظن انها معايرة ............ ولكنى اقول لك

الحمد لله الذى خلقنى مسلما وكفى بها نعمة


----------

